# AES mini à Lausanne-Vidy : 4 juin 2005



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il faut chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? *  

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? *  

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? *  

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2005)

Ça nous donne les dates suivantes: 28 mai, 4 et 11 juin... SM tu as la main.


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous donne les dates suivantes: 28 mai, 4 et 11 juin... SM tu as la main.


 
4 juin, c'est parfait pour moi.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous donne les dates suivantes: 28 mai, 4 et 11 juin... SM tu as la main.





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> 4 mai, c'est parfait pour moi.


4 juin parfait pour moi


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *4 mai*, c'est parfait pour moi.



iMax sort de ce corps...


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2005)

Oui, bon... :hein:


----------



## J_K (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? *  

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? *  

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2005)

quelle chouette idée :love: le 4 juin, c'est nickel pour moi aussi. :love:







Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien.


----------



## molgow (3 Mai 2005)

Bonne idée, même si ça risque de pas être très drôle, pique nique dans l'herbe au mois de juin... [mode pénible]Vous avez pas une autre proposition pour ceux qui ont le rhume des foins?[/mode pénible]

A part ça, je serais probablement des votres, mais dur à dire assurément aussi longtemps en avance, surtout que le 5 juin c'est ma fête alors le 4 j'aurais peut-être d'autre chose de prévu


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

Pour l'instant le 4 juin fait l'unanimité.   



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, même si ça risque de pas être très drôle, pique nique dans l'herbe au mois de juin... [mode pénible]Vous avez pas une autre proposition pour ceux qui ont le rhume des foins?[/mode pénible]



 On a testé l'an dernier, et c'était top-nickel-parfait...  Enfin pour le rhum des foins, demande au Gognol ce qu'il en pense... :love:


----------



## playaman (4 Mai 2005)

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien. 



> On a testé l'an dernier, et c'était top-nickel-parfait...  Enfin pour le rhum des foins, demande au Gognol ce qu'il en pense... :love:



L'année dernière c'était top nickel


----------



## Einbert (4 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part, je pense aussi être pour une fois à nouveau de la partie, mais il y aura quand même un facteur (ou une facteure  ) qui va décider pour moi : mon travail de master.

++


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2005)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je pense aussi être pour une fois à nouveau de la partie, mais il y aura quand même un facteur (ou une facteure  ) qui va décider pour moi : mon travail de master.
> 
> ++



Alors faut t'ajouter à la liste hein.    


Oublie pas de supprimer les balises quotes...


----------



## molgow (5 Mai 2005)

​ 

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien. 



L'année dernière c'était top nickel


----------



## Taho! (5 Mai 2005)

​ 

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien. 



L'année dernière c'était top nickel


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

En voilà une bonne nouvelle. 

Le reste des infos, rendez-vous, les trucs à amener, sera donné un peu plus tard.  C'est bien parti en tout cas.  Espérons qu'il fasse beau... :affraid:


----------



## pim (6 Mai 2005)

​ 

Voilà, l'été approche, les beaux jours sont là, il fait chaud, et tout et tout...  :love: 

*Que diriez-vous d'une AES mini barbecue au bord du lac à Lausanne-Vidy,
comme celle qui avait eu lieu l'an dernier, fin mai? * 

J'attends vos propositions de dates, les dispositions de chacun, et on va gentiment mettre tout ça en route. 
Et si vous êtes sages, Pitchoune fera un gâteau au choco et LeSqual fera une démo de descente de bière...  :love: 

SM, t'es pas loin: pas d'excuse cette fois...   ​ 

Bon, la liste... 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Date à définir, fin mai début juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-

Enfin, les photos de l'an dernier... Celles de WebO et celles d'iMax quand son serveur voudra bien. 



L'année dernière c'était top nickel


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Bon, on fixe la date du 4 juin, elle semble faire l'unanimité. 


*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune (pas dispo le 28 mai, sinon, un samedi début juin, c'est parfait)
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )


Ça paraissait évident !


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

c'est quoi le programme ?
et si vous me promettez de pas trop parler Mac, ma Princesse pourrait même faire le déplacement


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le programme ?
> et si vous me promettez de pas trop parler Mac, ma Princesse pourrait même faire le déplacement



Rendez-vous dans l'après-midi sur une terrasse au bord du lac, puis ensuite barbecue, grillage de saucisses, etc.  Je donnerai les infos par la suite. Parcours également le fil de l'année dernière pour te faire une idée. 

Pour que ça soit bien clair, c'est une AES mini, sur un après-midi et la soirée. Il n'y a pas d'hébergement en masse prévu.


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

c'est bien comme ça que je l'avais compris


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien comme ça que je l'avais compris



Mais, on va pas non plus forcer les gens à dormir sous les ponts.


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... dormir sous les ponts.


Des ponts sur le Léman, j'avais pas remarqué :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des ponts sur le Léman, j'avais pas remarqué :rateau:



faut un peu sortir, glofou@


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des ponts sur le Léman, j'avais pas remarqué :rateau:



Y a des ponts à Lausanne, mais pas d'eau qui coule dessous: on est en Suisse quoi. 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut un peu sortir, glofou@



Tu veux te faire bannir toi...  C'est Genève ça. :modo:


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

y'en a qui cherchent !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux te faire bannir toi...  C'est Genève ça. :modo:





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Des ponts sur le Léman, j'avais pas remarqué :rateau:



c'est pourtant pas écrit en vaudois    :rateau: 

t'as l'neurone qui helvète ?    qui végète, voulais-je dire


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

Plus sérieusement, à Lausanne, pour dormir, il y a un métro :rateau:
Bon, faudra attendre la fin des travaux  
Peut être un peu court pour le 3 juin au soir  :mouais:


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est Genève ça. :modo:


En plus, là, c'est plus le Léman mais déjà le Rhône 
Mais, bon, le Lemmy, y pouvait pas bien voir, il a fait tomber ses lunettes dans la Loire :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

bande d'inculturés   

le pont marque la limite ==> à moitié sur le Léman  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant pas écrit en vaudois    :rateau:



En même temps y a le jet d'eau...   :love: 

Au fait, tu viens Lemmy?


----------



## molgow (6 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, à Lausanne, pour dormir, il y a un métro :rateau:
> Bon, faudra attendre la fin des travaux
> Peut être un peu court pour le 3 juin au soir  :mouais:



Y a aussi la gare, mais je vous conseille le spray au poivre, 25.- dans une droguerie 

Et puis les salles d'attentes sont fermées pour éviter les problèmes, alors il faut se satisfaire des bancs en métal... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu viens Lemmy?



là 




encore trop tot pour le dire


----------



## c-66 (7 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sylko (7 Mai 2005)

Pour passer la nuit, il y a le Camping de Vidy 

C'est à 100 mètres de l'AES mini et on va pas se ruiner.. 

C'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais faire. Je vais réserver illico un emplacement pour ma tente.  La Sylkomobile restera sagement au parking et je pourrais concurrencer LeSqual à la bière. 

Il y préparent également d'excellentes pizzas, au cas où vous détestez les grillades. Veejee et moi y allons réguliérement. (au resto, pas au camping)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

j'irai dormir au bureau alors


----------



## steinway (8 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## pim (8 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour passer la nuit, il y a le Camping de Vidy
> 
> C'est à 100 mètres de l'AES mini et on va pas se ruiner..
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais faire. Je vais réserver illico un emplacement pour ma tente.  La Sylkomobile restera sagement au parking et je pourrais concurrencer LeSqual à la bière.



Super plan, j'ai réservé aussi


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2005)

C'est loin de la gare, Vidy ? Faut que je puisse prendre le dernier train...


----------



## iMax (8 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin de la gare



Oui 

Il faut marcher jusqu'au métro et le prendre jusqu'à la gare.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin de la gare, Vidy ? Faut que je puisse prendre le dernier train...



Faut pas écouter iMax, il va te faire passer par Moscou pour aller à la gare.  On va s'arranger pour  te ramener à la gare et ainsi que tu puisses avoir ton train.


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

je serais en voiture
d'ailleurs, y'a des Grenoblois dans le tas ? je peux faire du co-voiturage !


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

si tu prend la chag' avec force la à se doucher avant de venir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> si tu prend la chag' avec force la à se doucher avant de venir


si elle vient, ça fait trois mois que je n'ai pas ou ou presque de nouvelles du lui... un mail bizarre et puis rien...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> si elle vient, ça fait trois mois que je n'ai pas ou ou presque de nouvelles du lui... un mail bizarre et puis rien...



Elle va très bien.  Elle a fêté son anniversaire samedi. 

'tain y aura du monde, va falloir que j'assure à fond.  :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

« Allô Greg, je te dérange ? »
« Non, je suis au téléphone avec ma copine »
... :rateau:


----------



## bebert (9 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain y aura du monde, va falloir que j'assure à fond.  :love:


Tu escompte pas tous nous honorer ???


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je serais en voiture
> d'ailleurs, y'a des Grenoblois dans le tas ? je peux faire du co-voiturage !



Prend Herr Baloon au passage


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Tu escompte pas tous nous honorer ???



Tu me donneras bien un coup de main?


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

Je viendrais bien aussi tiens  
y'a pas d'autres sudistes intéressés 

517 km mtp/Lausanne, ça se fait non ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrais bien aussi tiens
> y'a pas d'autres sudistes intéressés
> 
> 517 km mtp/Lausanne, ça se fait non ?



Oui, ça se fait.  Y a même un TGV Montpellier-Genève...  :love:


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu me donneras bien un coup de main?





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrais bien aussi tiens
> y'a pas d'autres sudistes intéressés
> 
> 517 km mtp/Lausanne, ça se fait non ?


OK


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2005)

Baloo, tu viens ?


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça se fait.  Y a même un TGV Montpellier-Genève...  :love:


 
Ouais, mais ne serait-ce qu'à 2, c'est déjà moins cher en voiture... 
Je peux peut-être passer par Grenoble, note


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

Mon contrat de consultant qui devait se terminer fin juin et être renouvelé jusque fin décembre se termine en fait définitivement le mardi 24 mai.
 

Si je n'ai pas de nouveau contrat en vue d'ici début juin, je descendrai en voiture, en faisant escale à l'AES du 2 juin à Metz, et je prendrai le temps de visiter Lyon et Lausanne. Dès que je suis sûr, je déplace mon nom dans le paragraphe "Je viens, c'est sûr".
:love:


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

tu es l'archi-bienvenue :love: on fera un concours de cuisine


----------



## Macounette (9 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas écouter iMax, il va te faire passer par Moscou pour aller à la gare.  On va s'arranger pour  te ramener à la gare et ainsi que tu puisses avoir ton train.


Alors ça c'est méga-gentil. :love: Merci mon grand


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2005)

Elene t'as récupéré ton palm ou Ray dort toujours ?   


Y'a écrit quoi le 4 juin ?


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elene t'as récupéré ton palm ou Ray dort toujours ?
> 
> 
> Y'a écrit quoi le 4 juin ?



    Récupéré...  et ya écrit que c'est jouable...!!!


----------



## djan@mac.com (11 Mai 2005)

Ok. Normalement ç'est OK pour moi le 4 juin à Vidy.

--baloo


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2005)

tiens ? un nouveau ! 
Welcome !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Tiens je suis tenté de venir cette fois depuis le temps,...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je suis tenté de venir cette fois depuis le temps,...



Arf je vois maintenant le titre, pas là le 4 juin  :rose:


----------



## Nioube (11 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Arf je vois maintenant le titre, pas là le 4 juin  :rose:


tu crois que je vais partager madonna macélène et pitchoune ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que je vais partager madonna macélène et pitchoune ???



C'est bien connu que je suis gay de toute facon  :love:  :love: 


 :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que je vais partager madonna macélène et pitchoune ???


Et moi tu peux me partager volontiers, c'est ça ? 

nan tout compte fait je préfère pas. :rateau:


----------



## Nioube (11 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi tu peux me partager volontiers, c'est ça ?
> 
> nan tout compte fait je préfère pas. :rateau:


non mais ton copain il est juste un poil trop balaise pour moi


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> non mais ton copain il est juste un poil trop balaise pour moi


heu :casse: .... bonne réponse


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que je vais partager madonna macélène et pitchoune ???



On voit bien que tu connais pas Mactosh.. (  c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?  parce que c'est pas le roi du flood Mactosh  )


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Récupéré...  et ya écrit que c'est jouable...!!!


chouette    :love:


----------



## Mitch (15 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- Mitch

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Taho! (15 Mai 2005)

bon ben y'a qu'à décider les derniers ! 
ça s'annonce bien !


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon ben y'a qu'à décider les derniers !
> ça s'annonce bien !



Ca s'annonce très bien    Niveau barbecue, la barre est maintenant très haute, suite à celui organisé par MacElene chez MacTambour, que je salue toute deux très amicalement au passage  Ainsi que François et Alice

Lac + camping + barbecue, que réver de mieux ? Ah si, des litres et des litres de cette fameuse boisson suisse à base de concentré de vache


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- Mitch
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

> madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )


Y'en aura, y'en aura... j'espère !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

De retour d'Avignon :love: je vais désormais me pencher plus sérieusement sur l'organisation de cette petite AES du 4 juin prochain. Pitin© faudra que j'assure si je veux pas finir au fond du lac... :rose:   

Accompagné par Sylko, Pitchoune et LeSqual nous allons vous concocter un petit week-end aux petits oignons.   :love: 

Plus d'infos vont suivre... mais pour ceux qui dorment, l'option _sous tente_  semble se confirmer.  De djeu trop de la balle ça va être...  :love:


----------



## iMax (17 Mai 2005)

Ça risque d'être sympa :love:

Pourvu qu'on ait le beau


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque d'être sympa :love:
> 
> Pourvu qu'on ai le beau


Ça risque ? Ça VA être super !


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque ? Ça VA être super !


Quoi qu'on fasse, ce sera super. :love:
Et à tous les indécis : _viendez_ :love: vous ne le regretterez pas.


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- Mitch
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- playaman
- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- Mitch
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## molgow (17 Mai 2005)

Je pense à une chose... du 2 au 5 juin c'est la Fête de la Bière !!! :love: :love: :love:



​


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à une chose... du 2 au 5 juin c'est la Fête de la Bière !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ça va faire mal !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à une chose... du 2 au 5 juin c'est la Fête de la Bière !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ​




Si c'est pas cool ça..


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

Voilà... pour ceux qui vont rester dormir, presqu'à la belle étoile, ça sera au  camping de Lausanne-Vidy.


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... pour ceux qui vont rester dormir, presqu'à la belle étoile, ça sera au  camping de Lausanne-Vidy.



ben y'a pire comme camping  
c'est quoi les moyennes saisonnières début juin à Lausanne ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

37.2


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 37.2



Cool, pas besoin de duvet alors


----------



## molgow (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les moyennes saisonnières début juin à Lausanne ?



C'est très variable... Il peut faire très bon comme il peut être nécessaire de prendre le pullover et la veste. Donc, jetez un coup d'oeil aux prévisions météos suisses quelques jours avant. Pensez aussi que le lac Léman se situe à 370 métres (ça fait un bout plus haut par rapport au niveau de la mer) et que la nuit il peut faire froid!


----------



## playaman (17 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )
- playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- Mitch
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








... Ne pas oublier la petite laine car en effet la nuit, brrrrrr...

Macki ! Une fête de la bière ... Viens honoré notre terre de tes liquides stomacaux


----------



## playaman (18 Mai 2005)

Pour qu'on s'organise un peu :

- Sylko s'occupe du jus de vache plein de bulles.
- Supermomo s'occupe de faire le plein de bleu (la flotte qui va avec on s'en tape j'aime pas diluer mon alcool).
- playaman s'occupe de retrouver sa bonne humeur la où il l'aura laissé d'ici là   

Que la liste continue...


La Suisse et les Suisses vous attendent à bras (et coeur) ouvert !!!


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'on s'organise un peu :
> 
> - Sylko s'occupe du jus de vache plein de bulles.
> - Supermomo s'occupe de faire le plein de bleu (la flotte qui va avec on s'en tape j'aime pas diluer mon alcool).
> ...



Dav qui vient, en v'la une bonne nouvelle ! j'ai une revanche à prendre !


----------



## playaman (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dav qui vient, en v'la une bonne nouvelle ! j'ai une revanche à prendre !




 

Dire que pour une fois y'avais un seul David présent...


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2005)

J'amènerai du rosé


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et si vous me promettez de pas trop parler Mac, ma Princesse pourrait même faire le déplacement


Bon, je viens tout seul puisque je suis maintenant célibataire... 

(s'il vous plait, pas de commentaire par rapport à ce post dans ce fil, je vais (encore) me faire engueuler !)


----------



## Mitch (18 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )
- playaman
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iMax (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens tout seul puisque je suis maintenant célibataire...



Une de perdue....


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> *AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeees !


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... pour ceux qui vont rester dormir, presqu'à la belle étoile, ça sera au  camping de Lausanne-Vidy.




Tente ou bungalow Elene ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

oups, j'ai pas de tente


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oups, j'ai pas de tente


T'inquiète, WebO a signalé qu'il y avait des ponts à Lausanne 
Au pire, Sylvain connaît une étable d'altitude   
Prends juste ton duvet :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

il fait froid et des gens ronflent dedans


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tente ou bungalow Elene ?



Si l'option bungalow est choisie, je pense qu'il faudra réserver un peu à l'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

Cool, reste plus qu'à organiser le côté "culturel", y a de la culture en suisse ?


----------



## golf (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a de la culture en suisse ?


Non, la culture, c'est en Belgique 
La Suisse, c'est la marine :rateau:


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

ben y'a pas un stage _étudiez de près la réaction du cygne quand il rencontre une raquette de squash_ ?


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ben y'a pas un stage _étudiez de près la réaction du cygne quand il rencontre une raquette de squash_ ?




  on va jouer au squash...?


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, la culture, c'est en Belgique
> La Suisse, c'est la marine :rateau:


Il me semblait que c'était la fête de la bière, non ? ça c'est de la culture belge en Suisse, que demander de plus :rateau: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )
- playaman
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tente ou bungalow Elene ?



 

j'y pense... 

vous pouvez venir dormir à la maison, y'a d' la place pour vous les Filles :love: 
et je serais très heureuse de vous accueillir   :love:


et les gars vous pourriez en faire autant de votre côté pour les loger vos potes ...


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'y pense...
> 
> vous pouvez venir dormir à la maison, y'a d' la place pour vous les Filles :love:
> et je serais très heureuse de vous accueillir  :love:
> ...


 

Waow,  sympa ça  !! 
Reste à convaincre le patron de la Lanterne si j'ai bien compris..


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> et les gars vous pourriez en faire autant de votre côté pour les loger vos potes ...



Oui... on y travaille. 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )
- playaman
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- molgow
- veejee
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## c-66 (19 Mai 2005)

Oui... on y travaille. 

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui   )
- playaman
- Mitch

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene    sudiste Teame  

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​
 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

tu vas nous manquer !
amuse-toi bien !


----------



## loudjena (19 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu vas nous manquer !
> amuse-toi bien !



Bon si je comprends bien il faut que je te rapporte ton short en Suisse ou bien ?  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon si je comprends bien il faut que je te rapporte ton short en Suisse ou bien ?  :mouais:


Ah oui alors :love:
Et on fera une "cérémonie de la remise du short"


----------



## iMax (19 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon si je comprends bien il faut que je te rapporte ton short en Suisse ou bien ?  :mouais:



Oui, Fred reviens pour l'edition 2005 de la mini AES Lausannoise Printanière 

C'était sympa l'année dernière 






Pourvu qu'il fasse aussi beau et chaud cette année


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

Chauffeur de pédalo propose la visite de la frontière européenne !!!


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chauffeur de pédalo propose la visite de la frontière européenne !!!



_*Preum's....*_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

ben ça ça dépend de la passagère !!


----------



## ange_63 (19 Mai 2005)

Oui... on y travaille. 



*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)
 -Ange-63

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon si je comprends bien il faut que je te rapporte ton short en Suisse ou bien ?  :mouais:


oui, puisque tu viens !


----------



## playaman (19 Mai 2005)

J'ai pas encor réservé ma place au camping, mais j'ai une place dans ma tente...










...Les chaussures c'est les miennes... 




Hey, les belles du sud... Faut kidnaper Stook ..!


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2005)

Oui... on y travaille. 



*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)
 -Ange-63
- Angie

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Hey, les belles du sud... Faut kidnaper Stook ..!



t'inquiete, on y bosse...........
me ferait trop plaisir de revoir tout ce petit monde encore un fois.....



ps: @Playaman, (attention WebO, tu remarqueras que je ne floode pas, j'edite....  ) le boulot c'est bon, reste a voir le reste....mais je suis ok......


----------



## playaman (19 Mai 2005)

--->Stook
Le boulot... "Y' tombe le futale..." !


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, on y bosse...........
> me ferait trop plaisir de revoir tout ce petit monde encore un fois.....



Si t'as pas peur des marches arrière et que tu supportes ma musique, il peut y avoir une place dans ma petite voiture


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as pas peur des marches arrière et que tu supportes ma musique, il peut y avoir une place dans ma petite voiture



non, les marches arrieres pas de soucis, et lundi je me suis levé pour acheter le cd de soldout....
donc, si tu monte je suis de la partie........

(en fait mon seul probleme pour l'instant n'est pas un soucis, mais on en parlera sur le chat , peut etre demain..)


----------



## playaman (19 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, on y bosse...........
> 
> 
> ps: @Playaman, le boulot c'est bon, reste a voir le reste....mais je suis ok......




Alors je pense qu'ils n'y a plus de problème, y'aura certainement des saucisses pour tout le monde, de la boisson à profusion, et sans problème je te laisse ma tente de camping.

P.S : Taho!, pour le rosé prend un cubi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
-Stook (voir avec les filles du sud.....et le boulot....)
 -Ange-63
- Angie
-lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
- Ange-63
- Angie
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)



* 'tain, si tout le sud ce deplace ça va etre chaud.....faut ce gerer ça.....*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2005)

Ouh là... tout ce monde...  :affraid: :rose:   ... pour un simple barbecue.  Quel enthousiasme. 

Pour rappel et ceux qui veulent dormir sur place, on propose le camping de Lausanne Vidy.  Et pour un peu plus de confort c'est par ici.


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Les chaussures c'est les miennes...


Tu induis par là que tu marches à côté de tes pompes


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... tout ce monde...  :affraid: :rose:   ... pour un simple barbecue.  Quel enthousiasme.


normal on grille iMax


----------



## bateman (20 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
- Ange-63
- Angie
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
- bateman, bon à voir, c'est en cours de planification, mais chaque jour qui passe me rapproche du Léman.. au passage Veejee peut annuler sa WWDC surfaite, car on fera une conférence spéciale Télémark sur place, merci. 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu induis par là que tu marches à côté de tes pompes




Je n'induisais pas vraiment ça, mais c'est souvent le cas et ce matin c'est une réalité   


...Bonne idée LPFDLS, les sudistes, vous avez pas un copain teufard qui pourrait vous prêter sont bus ?
 

...Tain si y fait pas beau, on va avoir l'air malin


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

Oupsy 

Tu remonte d'un cran... allez ! Fait longtemps qu'on s'est pas vu


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- Lio70 
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
- bateman, bon à voir, c'est en cours de planification, mais chaque jour qui passe me rapproche du Léman.. au passage Veejee peut annuler sa WWDC surfaite, car on fera une conférence spéciale Télémark sur place, merci. 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)


----------



## Taho! (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> P.S : Taho!, pour le rosé prend un cubi


On verra, on verra !


----------



## Taho! (20 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu induis par là que tu marches à côté de tes pompes


Je crois que le problème est situé bien plus haut que les pieds...


----------



## playaman (20 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le problème est situé bien plus haut que les pieds...




J'ai beau essayer de m'inserrer socialement, à chaque fois je suis repéré


----------



## Taho! (20 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau essayer de m'inserrer socialement, à chaque fois je suis repéré


 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mai 2005)

Tiens au fait, y a un aeroport a Lausanne ? Si oui, quelles compagnies aeriennes Low Cost volent vers cet aeroport ? 

Plus facile d'y aller en avion depuis la Belgique


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait, y a un aeroport a Lausanne ? Si oui, quelles compagnies aeriennes Low Cost volent vers cet aeroport ?
> 
> Plus facile d'y aller en avion depuis la Belgique



Non, pas vraiment...  Y a Virgin Express qui fait Bruxelles - Genève.


----------



## Macounette (20 Mai 2005)

Je confirme, la meilleure manière (à part la voiture) pour venir en Suisse depuis la Belgique (et vice-versa) c'est l'avion avec Virgin Express.
Sinon, y'a un train direct mais il ne passe qu'une fois par jour.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

bruxelles-genève pour une grillade, franchement vous m'épatez


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bruxelles-genève pour une grillade, franchement vous m'épatez



Ils veulent tous voir SM, le toucher...   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils veulent tous voir SM, le toucher...   :love:


 Clairement :love:


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils veulent tous voir SM, le toucher...   :love:


Mouarfff...
C'est un intouchable  :rateau:


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Clairement :love:


 
Dis t'as pas dit que tu venais accompagnée toi !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

Je résume, visite de la frontière française sur le lac par le pilote du pédalo, votre serviteur:

- macélène 
- une préinscription en attente
-

que trois places, mes jambes d'antan...


----------



## Mitch (21 Mai 2005)

Dans l'hypothèse ou l'avion est préférer par certains, je peux faire le chauffeur de Genève à Lausanne..... je suis à coté de l'aéroport et de toute façon je fait déjà le voyage.....


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (wouhou, un barbec' :rateau: )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
- bateman, bon à voir, c'est en cours de planification, mais chaque jour qui passe me rapproche du Léman.. au passage Veejee peut annuler sa WWDC surfaite, car on fera une conférence spéciale Télémark sur place, merci. 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'hypothèse ou l'avion est préférer par certains, je peux faire le chauffeur de Genève à Lausanne..... je suis à coté de l'aéroport et de toute façon je fait déjà le voyage.....


 C'est gentil de proposer 

On n'a encore rien réellement organisé nous ici, on vous tiend au courant


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2005)

Bon, y a encore pas mal d'indécis.   Allez, on se décide.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus facile d'y aller en avion depuis la Belgique



*Bé, pour info y'a un train Euro city qui va de Bruxelles à Rome ou Chur (çà dépend) et qui passe donc par la Suisse.  *



_Je connais bien ce train, je m'étais une fois endormi dedans.... et j'avais fini à Bruxelles :rateau:_


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bé, pour info y'a un train Euro city qui va de Bruxelles à Rome ou Chur (çà dépend) et qui passe donc par la Suisse.  *
> 
> _Je connais bien ce train, je m'étais une fois endormi dedans.... et j'avais fini à Bruxelles :rateau:_



Pour situer un peu...


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Grenoble, c'est en bas à gauche


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

Et Montpellier encore plus bas..


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Notre ami -lepurfilsdelasagesse- doit avoir pour informateur le génial : iMax  [le seul capable d'user d'une boussole comme ventilateur]


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mai 2005)

Ca commence a faire chaud pour l'organisation 

Je crois que c'est trop juste, on essayera de voir une prochaine fois


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

Mais non, il n'est jamais trop tard 

Viendez, viendez....


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, il n'est jamais trop tard
> 
> Viendez, viendez....


...   


  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm (début juin de préfère  )
- J_K
- iMax (disponbile en fin d'après-midi après avoir rendu la camionnette pour le démènagement d'une copine...  )
- Macounette (le 4 juin seulement  )
- Pitchoune
- Taho! (mais seulement le 4 Juin)
- pim (début juin bien pour moi aussi)
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- golf (j'ai comme l'impressions que tout va se conjuguer pour que je ne puisse y aller  )
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
- bateman, bon à voir, c'est en cours de planification, mais chaque jour qui passe me rapproche du Léman.. au passage Veejee peut annuler sa WWDC surfaite, car on fera une conférence spéciale Télémark sur place, merci. 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 
*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- madonna (si il y a d'autres sudistes , pour faire le voyage.. )
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- Stook (voir avec les filles du sud)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)
- bateman, bon à voir, c'est en cours de planification, chaque jour qui passe me rapproche du Léman...

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)[/QUOTE]
- golf


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> - Golf (lâcheur  )


Môsieur l'iMax veut des fraises


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> - Golf (lâcheur  )


Là, tu cherches les ennuis !


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu cherches les ennuis !


Bien vu 

Heuuu...
Maxou, c'est pas parce que je ne peux pas venir ce WE là que je ne peux pas débarquer à l'improviste à un autre moment  :mouais:


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu
> 
> Heuuu...
> Maxou, c'est pas parce que je ne peux pas venir ce WE là que je ne peux pas débarquer à l'improviste à un autre moment  :mouais:



Je sais, je sais... 

Rhô, si on peut plus t'embêter un peu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)[/QUOTE]
- golf  



*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

golf... schnifff....  
WebO' :  l'AES vue de Suisse. j'adooooore ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Et si on se faisait un petit point sur l'hébergement parce que j'y comprends plus rien !

*Camping*
-

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*
-


----------



## pim (23 Mai 2005)

Le point sur l'hébergement

*Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places :love: )

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*
-


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

Et du coup, ça ressemble à quoi e programme ? si y'en a un ?
qui va à la fête de la bière (LeSqual, on sait !) ?


----------



## molgow (23 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> qui va à la fête de la bière (LeSqual, on sait !) ?



Moi je suis partant :love:

Pour ceux qui veulent, on pourrait aller un moment à la fête de la bière en fin d'après-midi, et puis partir direction Vidy pour les grillades dès que la faim se fait sentir. Il faut juste prévoir que Vidy et Ouchy c'est pas à coté, il doit avoir des bus ou alors la voiture, mais bon après la bière c'est pas conseillé et Lausanne est très (trop) fortement fliquée...


----------



## Taho! (23 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis partant :love:
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent, on pourrait aller un moment à la fête de la bière en fin d'après-midi, et puis partir direction Vidy pour les grillades dès que la faim se fait sentir. Il faut juste prévoir que Vidy et Ouchy c'est pas à coté, il doit avoir des bus ou alors la voiture, mais bon après la bière c'est pas conseillé et Lausanne est très (trop) fortement fliquée...


Surtout pour la fête de la bière je présume !


----------



## molgow (23 Mai 2005)

Pour les grillades à Vidy aussi, mais je peux toujours pas confirmer que je serais là pour l'instant. J'en saurais plus la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

Bah de toute manière entre Ouchy et Vidy c'est plat (au bord du lac)... y'a plus qu'à marcher...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

ligne 2, terminus bourdonnette


----------



## playaman (23 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis partant :love:
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent, on pourrait aller un moment à la fête de la bière en fin d'après-midi, et puis partir direction Vidy pour les grillades dès que la faim se fait sentir. Il faut juste prévoir que Vidy et Ouchy c'est pas à coté, il doit avoir des bus ou alors la voiture, mais bon après la bière c'est pas conseillé et Lausanne est très (trop) fortement fliquée...



...Je suis très bien placé pour le savoir (avec de plaques genevoises en plus    )...

Je prendrais mes patins à roulettes, ceux qui en ont ça vaut la peine, c'est très sympa ! Prenez un casque aussi si vous allez à la fête de la bière 

J'ai vu qu'il y avait de changement parmis les gens qui allait monter pour de bon... Et là je dois dire " Youpi, bravo, c'est la fête !!! ".

Mais je suis sur qu'il reste encor de la place au camping.

Alors, Viendez tous à une AES au camping   



*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  



*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)



Le point sur l'hébergement

Camping
- pim (tente 3 places  )
-playaman (sa tente 2 places   )

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2005)

Bon tout ça se précise. Je vois que du monde est inscrit... et qui plus est des gens qui viennent de loin.  :love: Ça me fait très plaisir. 

Pour ceux qui, justement, viennent de loin, il est préférable de lancer un coup de fil au camping pour la réservation d'un emplacement, ou d'un bungalow. Le site permet la réservation en ligne, mais un téléphone pour confirmer est toujours recommandé.

A propos de la nourriture, on va faire comme l'année dernière: chacun amène sa saucisse (sic), sa tranche de porc, son rôti de veau, etc. Ceux qui ont de la route à faire et ne souhaitent pas emporter trop de nourriture avec eux, ça n'est pas un problème, on s'arrangera et il y a moyen de s'approvisionner sur place. Et si l'envie vous prend de faire une salade, un gateau, ou un autre truc... allez-y freestyle.   :love:


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis sur qu'il reste encor de la place au camping.
> 
> Alors, Viendez tous à une AES au camping





*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  



*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand[/ï] avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi ;-) [\B]
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)


Le point sur l'hébergement

Camping
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Komac (24 Mai 2005)

Ouinn, c'est pô juste... c'est toujours quand je bosse les ZAEUESS...
Une autre fois peut-être, amusez-vous bien et ne buvez pas trop  :rateau:


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  



*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand[/ï] avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi ;-) [\B]
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)


Le point sur l'hébergement

 Camping
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-]*


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- Angie et son copain peut-etre 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  


*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*
-


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2005)

J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. Je l'aurai avec moi samedi.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

moi mon futon suffira


----------



## playaman (24 Mai 2005)

Une autre activité vous est proposé, c'est pas tout à côté mais si ça vous tente, et avec Webo nous avons de grande chance de gagner


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2005)

Cool  




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout ça se précise. Je vois que du monde est inscrit... et qui plus est des gens qui viennent de loin.  :love: Ça me fait très plaisir.
> 
> Pour ceux qui, justement, viennent de loin, il est préférable de lancer un coup de fil au camping pour la réservation d'un emplacement, ou d'un bungalow. Le site permet la réservation en ligne, mais un téléphone pour confirmer est toujours recommandé.
> 
> A propos de la nourriture, on va faire comme l'année dernière: chacun amène sa saucisse (sic), sa tranche de porc, son rôti de veau, etc. Ceux qui ont de la route à faire et ne souhaitent pas emporter trop de nourriture avec eux, ça n'est pas un problème, on s'arrangera et il y a moyen de s'approvisionner sur place. Et si l'envie vous prend de faire une salade, un gateau, ou un autre truc... allez-y freestyle.   :love:



Qui amène le grill ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

pas besoin de grill, pizza à l'emporter du camping, c'est à côté


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qui amène le grill ? :mouais:



Cette année on va essayer de se réserver un grill du camping, assez tôt.  Je vais voir également Sylko pour d'autres détails. 

Je communiquerai ensuite d'autres infos à partir de lundi.


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2005)

Je peux éventuellement envisager de prendre mon grill camping gaz, c'est un peu la merde à transporter, mais ce devrait être faisab'


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je peux éventuellement envisager de prendre mon grill camping gaz, c'est un peu la merde à transporter, mais ce devrait être faisab'


Encore faut-il que tu viennes (et bon anniversaire en retard )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 


*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)



Le point sur l'hébergement

Camping
- pim (tente 3 places  )
-playaman (sa tente 2 places   )

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut-il que tu viennes (et bon anniversaire en retard )



Non, mais là je viendrai, c'est à coté de chez moi 

(en retard peut-être, mais je viendrai  )


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

Ah bon ! 

Tu es sur, tu ne vas pas te désister une semaine avant ?
Et le retard, c'était pour ton anniversaire !

Angie, quel dommage, ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Ben wi, un peu chaud dans le timing


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Mai 2005)

*Pour le matos:*

- Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
- Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
- Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: __________________
- Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

- Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
- Desserts: Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
- Salades:______________
- Autres?


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

je ferais un gâteau, entres autres...


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2005)

*Pour le matos:*

- Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
- Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
- Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: __________________
- Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

- Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
- Desserts: Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
- Salades:______________
- Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :

*- Vin : madonna


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

bon ok, j'irai acheter de l'absynthe à la coop, mais seulement s'il y a des amateur de boisson anisée


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ok, j'irai acheter de l'absynthe à la coop, mais seulement s'il y a des amateur de boisson anisée


 Moi 

tu peux meme direct envoyer en Belgique sinon    :love:

On en trouve pas par ici ou genre le machin douteux "polonnais" de couleur tres douteusement verte legerement fluo  *air peur* :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

ah mais elle est bonne ici ! surtout la légale ! je sens que je vais perdre ma licence de pédalo moi


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 


*au départ de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim en PimMobile : il reste 3 places...*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)



Le point sur l'hébergement

Camping
- pim (tente 3 places )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-


----------



## Macounette (24 Mai 2005)

Je ferai un grand bol de salade russe. Et j'amènerai quelques paquets de chips king-size, je sais qu'il y a des amateurs 

Je peux aussi m'occuper des couverts/assiettes/gobelets/serviettes jetables. (tout ça c'est pas trop lourd à porter dans le train  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais elle est bonne ici ! surtout la légale ! je sens que je vais perdre ma licence de pédalo moi


 Y faut une une license en Suisse pr faire du pédalo ?  :affraid:


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> *Pour le matos:*
> 
> - Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
> - Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> ...



T'as pas suivi, j'ai un grill à gaz ! Pas besoin de charbon et d'allume-feu


----------



## golf (24 Mai 2005)

Pour ce qui est de la licence, macloud est un spécialiste


----------



## SuperCed (25 Mai 2005)

Finalement, pas possible du tout d'aller à cette AES.
Eclatez-vous bien, je regarderai les photos...   

Tant pis, la suisse, ce sera pour une autre fois...
I'll be back


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​
*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 


*au départ de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim en PimMobile : il reste 3 places...*
   (depart le vendredi soir , retour le dimanche soir...)



Le point sur l'hébergement

Camping
- pim (tente 3 places )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )

Bengalow
-

Belle étoile
-


*et hop, je monte d'un étage ! :love:*


----------



## Taho! (25 Mai 2005)

A chaque fois que je fais un bô listing, y'a quelqu'un qui me le fout en l'air    

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*
-


----------



## playaman (25 Mai 2005)

...Cool Bebert


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je fais un bô listing, y'a quelqu'un qui me le fout en l'air





A propos, WebO, tu peux donner un timing pour ce week-end


----------



## Mitch (25 Mai 2005)

Taho j'ai fait un effort pour la mise en page    

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je fais un bô listing, y'a quelqu'un qui me le fout en l'air



T'es gentil mais tu m'a rajouté une fois !   :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas suivi, j'ai un grill à gaz ! Pas besoin de charbon et d'allume-feu



J'ai suivi mon cher iMax, mais le but est d'utiliser un grill public  Le tien serait juste là au cas où on en a pas. Comme ça, on salit celui de quelqu'un d'autre (enfin celui de la commune)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- golf  
- Angie et son copain 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi mon cher iMax, mais le but est d'utiliser un grill public  Le tien serait juste là au cas où on en a pas. Comme ça, on salit celui de quelqu'un d'autre (enfin celui de la commune)



 :mouais: 

C'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus simple à nettoyer


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Essaie de montage de tente réussi, avec succès.   Pour les grill, on va effectivement essayer d'en squatter un sur place, assez tôt.  De plus, Sylko, au cas où, nous fournit en grill.


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

A propos, WebO, tu peux donner un timing pour ce week-end [bis]


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- steinway (pas sur)
- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook

*Bengalow*
-

*Belle étoile*


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]



Bah voila


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

Pour le grill, c'est comme vous voulez... Je l'aurais amené. Enfin, si c'est sûr qu'on en aura un...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour le grill, c'est comme vous voulez... Je l'aurais amené. Enfin, si c'est sûr qu'on en aura un...



Si on en a un en trop on saura quoi en faire: on te met dedans et on te fait griller


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

Si tu viens en voiture et que tu peux le prendre, alors prends le ! Moi je sens très mal le plan de prendre un grill publique. Déjà qu'en semaine, c'est hard de pouvoir en avoir un, là le samedi après-midi, j'ose même pas imaginer !

Autrement, petite question : si le 4 juin, il pleut. On fait quoi ? solution/idée de remplacement ? _ou est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de plan B et on est obligé d'accepter la grillade ? _


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens en voiture et que tu peux le prendre, alors prends le ! Moi je sens très mal le plan de prendre un grill publique. Déjà qu'en semaine, c'est hard de pouvoir en avoir un, là le samedi après-midi, j'ose même pas imaginer !



C'est clair, mais l'année dernière, on aurait juste pu en avoir un.  Mais on s'y prendra plutôt cette fois-ci.  Et comme je l'ai dit, je crois que Sylko a une solution.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, petite question : si le 4 juin, il pleut. On fait quoi ? solution/idée de remplacement ?



Il ne pleuvra pas.


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2005)

S'il pleut, replis stratégique sous la tente de la fête de la bière 

Ou alors, la soirée au Chorus proposée par Playaman 

Du disco, ça promet


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _ou est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de plan B ... ? _



Tu sais que c'est un gros mot en France ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que c'est un gros mot en France ça !



quoi bite...?......  

on m'a dit, qu'il ne pleuvrait pas....alors il ne pleuvra pas.....c'est ça la rigueur suisse.....   






'tain, si il pleut on est dans la m____.....'tain, si il pleut...


----------



## playaman (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que c'est un gros mot en France ça !




T'as pas un bonnet a toi ?


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, si il pleut on est dans la m____.....'tain, si il pleut...


Pitin© !


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

superced : 
golf :


----------



## Taho! (26 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> superced :
> golf :


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>


superced ne pourra pas venir. donc 
golf sera peut-être là. donc 

ah là là, faut tout leur expliquer à ces Grenoblois  après c'est les suisses qu'on dit qu'ils sont lents...   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

3h10 quand même pour répondre


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 3h10 quand même pour répondre


I have a life


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

Au fait si jamais il flotte le 4 juin au soir on pourra toujours aller dîner ici.  Quelqu'un connaît ?


----------



## golf (27 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait si jamais il flotte le 4 juin au soir on pourra toujours aller dîner ici.  Quelqu'un connaît ?


Ben voui 
C'est toujours plein comme un ½uf :rateau:
On y a fait combien de tentatives déjà


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait si jamais il flotte le 4 juin au soir on pourra toujours aller dîner ici.  Quelqu'un connaît ?



Un nid à escros où la bière est chère et dégueulasse   

Je remet plus les pieds là bas  

Je préfère (de loin) la Bav', à 3 minutes à pied


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

Bon ça suffit oui!  Il va faire beau. Un point c'est tout.


----------



## golf (27 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère (de loin) la Bav', à 3 minutes à pied


À droite ou à gauche [et quelle gauche ?]


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2005)

Chers organisateurs,

Étant un nioub des AES (suisses qui plus est et avec option barbec'), je voulais avoir des informations supplémentaires :

- heure
- lieu exact (plan d'accès)
etc.


Bien à vous.

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Chers organisateurs,
> 
> Étant un nioub des AES (suisses qui plus est et avec option barbec'), je voulais avoir des informations supplémentaires :
> 
> ...



J'avais l'intention de vous communiquer ça tout soudain© (avec plan, etc.). Je propose de se donner rendez-vous, comme l'année dernière, vers 14 heures sur la terrasse de la pizzeria du Chalet des Bains.






Plan détaillé 

Pour le camping, je vais également faire une descripition détaillée (il se situe aussi dans le coin), mais faut que j'aille repérer exactement sur place où il se situe.


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2005)

Je viens d'avoir M. Michel au camping  (parle vite pour un suisse ce monsieur !   )

Emplacements 515 et 517 pour les sudistes si on arrive avant 23h00..


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> À droite ou à gauche [et quelle gauche ?]



Au dessus 

Tu montes jusqu'à St-François et tu redescend de l'autre coté, c'est tout en haut du petit-chêne


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'avoir M. Michel au camping  (parle vite pour un suisse ce monsieur !   )
> 
> Emplacements 515 et 517 pour les sudistes si on arrive avant 23h00..



nickel.....avant 23 heures, c'est jouable non...?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai effectué une réservation pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche, donc si cela intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai une place dans ma tente (histoire d'éviter des réservations à double). Taho!, c'est ok pour toi?


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> nickel.....avant 23 heures, c'est jouable non...?



En marche avant ça devrait l'faire... 
On dit départ de montpellier vers 17h00, ok ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En marche avant ça devrait l'faire...
> On dit départ de montpellier vers 17h00, ok ?




ok.....


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai effectué une réservation pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche, donc si cela intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai une place dans ma tente (histoire d'éviter des réservations à double). Taho!, c'est ok pour toi?


C'est donc une invitation ou une invit tion ? 

C'est OK pour moi !


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> superced ne pourra pas venir. donc
> golf sera peut-être là. donc
> 
> ah là là, faut tout leur expliquer à ces Grenoblois  après c'est les suisses qu'on dit qu'ils sont lents...   :love:


(réponse pleins d'heures plus tard pour bien confirmer)
J'ai vécu plus de 10 ans à Annecy, alors forcément, ça laisse des traces !


----------



## steinway (27 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- oupsy
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc une invitation ou une invit tion ?
> 
> C'est OK pour moi !



Ben pour moi ça roule, mais tu ne voulais pas arriver le vendredi? Je n'ai réservé que pour le samedi-dimanche.


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2005)

...Tout a fait d'accord avec Imax, les "Brasseurs" c'est pas top, mais je connais très mal Lausanne.

Petite précision, oui il y 'a une disco "disco" à la soiorée au Chorus, mais surtout le air guitare contest, le truc ou tu fait semblant de jouer de la guitare en ayant l'air le plus stupide possible   

Si il pleut je peux toujours emener ma "collec" de film de Zombies  

Je plante ma tente vendredi soir, histoire d'être à l'heure samedi.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2005)

Pour résumer et pour éviter de réserver à double, si on fait les comptes des tentes:

Madonna, Bateman et Stook le vendredi
Pim le vendredi
Playaman le vendredi
WebO pour le samedi avec une place libre
Taho, vendredi ou samedi?

Histoire de ne pas se retrouver chacun avec son propre emplacement et sa tente... Enfin, moi j'dis ça.


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2005)

Petite idée de ce qui se passe à Lausanne pendant ce week-end*:

J'ai découvert le marché dominical de Ouchy. En roller et tout moi ça me motive bien.

> www.lausanne.ch.

Il faut juste entrer la date...

... Mais bien sur il va faire beau et au va larver tout le week-end et jouer aux boules au Camping, comme des vrais.

Tiens on a pas eu droits aux boules à Avignon ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

Dashboard nous parle de pluie samedi...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dashboard nous parle de pluie samedi...



Je vais repasser à Panther pour m'épargner ça. 

PS: tu lis pas tes MP?...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dashboard nous parle de pluie samedi...


Faut annuler  


(y a un live act d'ADA au loft samedi)


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais repasser à Panther pour m'épargner ça.
> 
> PS: tu lis pas tes MP?...


Si, mais j'ai disparu pendant le week-end...
on verra la veille pour le temps


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

parmi ceux qui arrivent vendredi soir, il resterait pas une petit place sous une tente pour un Taho! qui est propre et qui ne prend pas de place ? 
Faire proposition (même indécente, mais dans ce cas c'est non !) par MP...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Sur Meteonews.ch je lis ça: 

_Un front froid modérément actif traversera la Suisse entre le milieu de la matinée et la nuit prochaine. Retour de conditions anticycloniques dès mardi, de la chaleur en fin de semaine. (MeteoNews/30 mai-6h00)_  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)
- oupsy (pititre accompagnée d'une surprise...  ) 

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow

- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- bebert
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- bebert
- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

Avoue taho! tu as une nouvelle copine et tu veux en profiter c'est ça ?
Pas la peine de dissuader tout le monde, tu peux dire que tu as un empechement   

Webo a une place dans sa tente je crois   moi aussi si tu n'a pas peur


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

Oupsy sera parmi nous en voila une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

*Pour le matos:*

- Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
- Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
- Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: Macounette (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  ) 
- oupsy : je peux amener des assiettes en carton, j'en ai plein en stock 
- Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

- Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
- Desserts: Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
- oupsy: + cake sucré légèrement alcoolisé :love: 
- Salades: 
> Macounette: salade russe (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  )
> oupsy: salade de patates ou taboulé..
- Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :

*- Vin : madonna


----------



## bateman (30 Mai 2005)

*Pour le matos:*

- Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
- Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
- Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
- Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: Macounette (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  ) 
- oupsy : je peux amener des assiettes en carton, j'en ai plein en stock 
- Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

- Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
- Desserts: Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
- oupsy: + cake sucré légèrement alcoolisé + _bateman_ s'y colle aussi  :love: 
- Salades: 
> Macounette: salade russe (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  )
> oupsy: salade de patates ou taboulé..
- Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :*

- Vin : madonna + _bateman_


----------



## molgow (30 Mai 2005)

Sur cette page, il y a des informations plus précises sur la météo dans les Alpes. A voir, il va faire des températures convenables, mais il risque bien de pleuvoir un peu. :-/


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

pitin®, il va pleuvoir......  

j'ai une place dans ma tente aussi...par contre, j'ai un petit soucis, quelqu'un aurait un tapis de sol, ne connaissant pas la structure du sol du camping, et le mien etant tres (trop) volumineux...je preferai en emprumter un...pour mettre sous mon duvet....merci....


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2005)

On verra bien... Les prévisions météo à 5 jours, c'est pas toujours top


----------



## kisco (30 Mai 2005)

hihu balibu !

je peux peut-être venir en ce 4 juin ! 

mais c'est quoi le résumé de la journée/soirée : quand, où ? (pas envie de lire les 13 pages, désolé...)

merci


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

Pour kisco qui a la flemme de lire quelques messages en arrière. 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'avais l'intention de vous communiquer ça tout soudain© (avec plan, etc.). Je propose de se donner rendez-vous, comme l'année dernière, vers 14 heures sur la terrasse de la pizzeria du Chalet des Bains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus de détails bientôt.


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, il va pleuvoir......
> 
> j'ai une place dans ma tente aussi...par contre, j'ai un petit soucis, quelqu'un aurait un tapis de sol, ne connaissant pas la structure du sol du camping, et le mien etant tres (trop) volumineux...je preferai en emprumter un...pour mettre sous mon duvet....merci....




Pneumatique à deux euros


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pneumatique à deux euros



exact, je vais faire comme ça......


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Avoue taho! tu as une nouvelle copine et tu veux en profiter c'est ça ?
> Pas la peine de dissuader tout le monde, tu peux dire que tu as un empechement
> 
> Webo a une place dans sa tente je crois   moi aussi si tu n'a pas peur


Point du tout, je suis toujours célibataire et je n'ai pas retourné ma veste...
je parlais pour vendredi soir. Pour samedi, c'est bon, WebO m'a dit oui !


----------



## Taho! (30 Mai 2005)

*Pour le matos:*

> Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
> Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
> Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: Macounette (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  ) 
> oupsy : je peux amener des assiettes en carton, j'en ai plein en stock 
> Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

> Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
> Desserts: 
  - Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
  - oupsy: + cake sucré légèrement alcoolisé + _bateman_ s'y colle aussi  :love: 
  - Taho! : des fois, je réussi mon gâteau ! 
> Salades: 
  - Macounette: salade russe (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  )
  - oupsy: salade de patates ou taboulé..
> Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :*

> Vin : madonna + _bateman_
> Bière : Taho! (je prends de la Mandrin)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dashboard nous parle de pluie samedi...




tu en as de la chance !!!!   a moi il ne me dit rien,
pire , je dois demenager pour avoir la meteo       

sinon, me dis pas que tu as peur de 2 gouttes d'eau ?   

triple dose de gels dans les cheveux et
grand parasol pour se proteger  de la pluie (ou  du soleil  )


----------



## playaman (30 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Point du tout, je suis toujours célibataire et je n'ai pas retourné ma veste...
> je parlais pour vendredi soir. Pour samedi, c'est bon, WebO m'a dit oui !




...Plus pour très longtemps le célibat, tu verras dimanche    

FAudrait que je boive 2-3 bières mon humour est en chute libre    :hein:


----------



## kisco (30 Mai 2005)

Merci Webo, mais en fait ce que je demandais c'est plutôt les


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus de détails bientôt.



...je pense


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Webo, mais en fait ce que je demandais c'est plutôt les
> 
> ...je pense



Rien compris.  

Bon, pour ceux qui vont au camping, je viens d'aller en reconnaissance. C'est tout simple. Voici un le plan.


----------



## molgow (31 Mai 2005)

Pfff... faut tout lui expliquer à WebO  

Je pense que kisco demandait juste des détails ! Genre on fait quoi (précisément) ? Où ? Quelle heure ? Un planning ?


----------



## kisco (31 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... faut tout lui expliquer à WebO
> 
> Je pense que kisco demandait juste des détails ! Genre on fait quoi (précisément) ? Où ? Quelle heure ? Un planning ?


merci Molgow, c'est exactement ça


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)
- oupsy (pititre accompagnée d'une surprise...  ) 
- bebert (avec sa saucisse )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> merci Molgow, c'est exactement ça



Et je t'ai déjà répondu. 

Mais bon, allez, je la refait: il s'agit d'un barbecue, nous avons rendez-vous à partir de 14 heures samedi au Chalet des Bains à Vidy (plan) ainsi que la liste de qui amène quoi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)
- oupsy (pititre accompagnée d'une surprise...  ) 
- bebert (avec sa saucisse )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- Ange-63

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 
 - lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (travaille le samedi...)

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et je t'ai déjà répondu.
> 
> Mais bon, allez, je la refait: il s'agit d'un barbecue, nous avons rendez-vous à partir de 14 heures samedi au Chalet des Bains à Vidy (plan) ainsi que la liste de qui amène quoi.



Et pour le stationnement, c'est facile et pas cher comme à Genève ???


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le stationnement, c'est facile et pas cher comme à Genève ???



Non pas de problème, il y a suffisamment de places à Vidy


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2005)

hé ben je serai pas enhgrande forme je dois rendre dans 15 jours au plus tard :rateau:


----------



## playaman (31 Mai 2005)

...Pas grave on t'aidera à rendre avant (avec la fete de la bière ça doit pouvoir s'arranger).


----------



## sylko (31 Mai 2005)

Voici un plan pour situer un peu le tout! Désolé, il est un peu grand. 

Pour le rendez-vous, je ne pense pas que le Chalet des Bains soit le plus approprié pour le rendez-vous. On pourrait plutôt se retrouver au restaurant du camping. Ca sera nettement plus simple. 

Pourquoi Grillade 1 et Grillade 2? Parce que l'emplacement 1 est celui de l'an dernier. Le 2 est pas mal non plus et il offre l'avantage de disposer de grands grills fixes et de terrains pour la pétanque, au cas où.  A voir. Je pense me rendre sur place avec WebO pour y prendre quelques photos. Je suis un habitué de ce coin. 

Pour l'équipement de camping, dites-moi ce qu'il vous manque par MP et je ferais le nécessaire. 

Et pour celles et ceux qui veulent finir au bout de la nuit. >> Amnésia Club 
Ce n'est pas le meilleur club de Lausanne, mais il est dans le coin.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2005)

Ah, voilà Sylko.    Impec' tout ça... Ok pour moi pour le rendez-vous. Faut juste oublier mon premier plan alors...    

Pour se rendre au camping donc... 

MP: faut qu'on se voie.


----------



## sylko (31 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, voilà Sylko.   Impec' tout ça... Ok pour moi pour le rendez-vous. Faut juste oublier mon premier plan alors...
> 
> Pour se rendre au camping donc...
> 
> MP: faut qu'on se voie.


 
Oui, mais j'ai oublié mon Canon.  

Pour les tables et les trabedzets, c'est ok. Je vais également prendre de grandes bâches pour la roille, au cas où Jean Rosset serait gringe. Pas envie que les miquelets du sud redzipètent sur le forum par la suite.


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2005)

Eh !!  On nous avait pas dit qu'il fallait venir avec un dico !


----------



## bateman (31 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les tables et les trabedzets, c'est ok. Je vais également prendre de grandes bâches pour la roille, au cas où Jean Rosset serait gringe. Pas envie que les miquelets du sud redzipètent sur le forum par la suite.


 

hihi, des orages vendredi soir sur la haute-savoie sont prévus..

vous allez me dire, la haute-savoie ce n'est pas la suisse, mais bon..


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Eh !!  On nous avait pas dit qu'il fallait venir avec un dico !



s'en fout, on craint degun , on le parlera en Catalano-Provencal....ou en occitant...


----------



## iMax (31 Mai 2005)

D'après le _24 heures_ d'aujourd'hui coucou: _Olivier_), on se dirige vers un WE chaud bien qu'incertain


----------



## bateman (31 Mai 2005)

dans votre patois incertain signifie orageux!

j'ai compris.

merci.


----------



## sylko (31 Mai 2005)

*C'est parfait...* 
C'est beau les orages, sur le lac. 

De jeudi à vendredi, en général bien ensoleillé avec des températures estivales. Orageux vendredi en fin de journée. Passage perturbé dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi apportant un peu de pluie jusqu'à samedi à la mi-journée. Passagèrement plus frais. Rapide amélioration samedi après-midi, puis retour à un temps bien ensoleillé et plus chaud dimanche.


*Pour les courageux... *

Température de l'eau aujourd'hui pour le Lac Léman: *19°C*
Température de l'eau demain pour Lac le Léman: *19°C*

Ca ne risque pas trop de monter d'ici ce week-end.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2005)

Pour récapituler, rendez-vous samedi dès 14 heures sur la terrasse du restaurant du Camping de Vidy.

Plan made by Webo 

Plan made by Sylko 

 

Météo: orages vendredi et améliorations samedi.  

Et le quiamènequoi. 

*Pour le matos:*

> Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
> Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
> Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: Macounette (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  ) 
> oupsy : je peux amener des assiettes en carton, j'en ai plein en stock 
> Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

> Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
> Desserts: 
  - Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
  - oupsy: + cake sucré légèrement alcoolisé + _bateman_ s'y colle aussi  :love: 
  - Taho! : des fois, je réussi mon gâteau ! 
> Salades: 
  - Macounette: salade russe (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  )
  - oupsy: salade de patates ou taboulé..
> Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :*

> Vin : madonna + _bateman_
> Bière : Taho! (je prends de la Mandrin)


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2005)

Je confirme pour la salade russe, y'a pas de soucis


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2005)

Je confirme l'absynthe :love: mais pas le temps qu je passerai avec vous


----------



## molgow (1 Juin 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- pim
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)
- oupsy (pititre accompagnée d'une surprise...  ) 
- bebert (avec sa saucisse )
- molgow

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Clermont-Ferrand avec Pim et la PimMobile : il reste de la place aussi  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche aprèm...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- pim (tente 3 places  )
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## playaman (1 Juin 2005)

...Super plan Sylko  

Un moyen d'écouter de la musique ce serait chouette...

Je prendrais quelques torches en plus, 6 boules de pétanques...Et quoi d'autre une idée ?




La grande question du *programme* :

Vendredi soir*: plantage de tentes et creusage de rigoles, nuit blanche sous la pluie.

Samedi*: Sieste au soleil, pétanque, 14h rdv AES mini, BBQ, fête de la bière, Disco à l'Amnesia ou au Chorus pour les fêtards.

Dimanche*: Marché de Ouchy, lac & camping party.

C'est une proposition, libre a vous de modifier


----------



## playaman (1 Juin 2005)

--> Ange, y'a de la place dans la >PimMobile.
--> Madonna, elle fait quoi Elen, tu la prends au passage ? Reste une place non ?
--> Le Pur fils, Je crois que c'est mort pour toi, dommage...En plus ta copine elle est sympa.


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2005)

Moi je dis, il faut absolument qu'on aille au Chorus participer au Air Guitar Contest 

Ça risque d'être collec'


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2005)

Pour le grill, je confirme aussi 

J'ai une copine qui démènage samedi, comme je l'ai dit précédemment et on mange des grillades à midi pour l'occasion. C'est moi qui amène le grill, donc de toute façon, je l'aurai dans la camionnette 

(à moins qu'on me dise qu'on n'en a vraiment pas besoin, dans ce cas là, je le ramène chez moi, je rends la camionnette et je récupère ma Clio  )


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> La grande question du *programme* :
> 
> Vendredi soir*: plantage de tentes et creusage de rigoles, nuit blanche sous la pluie.
> 
> ...


Super comme programme. 
Ca donne envie d'être sur place pour tout le weekend, pas que pour le samedi après-midi.


----------



## molgow (1 Juin 2005)

Le rendez-vous est à 14h. Mais le barbecue (la bouffe!!) ça sera le soir ? Et à quelle heure ? Parce que moi je dois bosser, je viendrais donc pas si tôt...


----------



## playaman (1 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Super comme programme.
> Ca donne envie d'être sur place pour tout le weekend, pas que pour le samedi après-midi.



Mici, c'est improvisé et totalement modifiable.

Imax garde la camionette pour monter au Chorus     
Qui nous fait l'ange guardien qui picolle pas, moi après la fete de la bière (qu'il serait dommage de rater) je pourrais plus conduire.


----------



## playaman (1 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le rendez-vous est à 14h. Mais le barbecue (la bouffe!!) ça sera le soir ? Et à quelle heure ? Parce que moi je dois bosser, je viendrais donc pas si tôt...




Je crois qu'il y a un call center sur un certain P800   et peut être des mises à jour du fil depuis le hot-spot gratuit


----------



## mado (1 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> --> Ange, y'a de la place dans la >PimMobile.
> --> Madonna, elle fait quoi Elen, tu la prends au passage ? Reste une place non ?
> --> Le Pur fils, Je crois que c'est mort pour toi, dommage...En plus ta copine elle est sympa.



J'crois qu'elene va pas pouvoir venir.. 
Et puis comme dis stook : t'es sûre que tout va rentrer dans ta voiture ? 
Donc 3 c'est pas mal 
A moins que notre perpignanais préféré braque une loco et un wagon d'ici là..


----------



## pim (2 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Désolé mais je vais jeter l'éponge, car je suis super malade à cause de mes allergies qui ont déjà commencé    Je suis sous médicaments super fort donc terminé l'alcool et la voiture  :affraid:  J'ai pas la pêche du tout, j'arrive pas à dormir, j'arrive à rien faire à part éternuer et me gratter de partout, donc je vais rester cloîtré chez moi !   

Snif ! Pas d'AES en juin pour moi ! Snif !


----------



## pim (2 Juin 2005)

*AES Mini à Lausanne-Vidy. Le 4 juin.*​ 

*Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- WebOliver
- Sylko
- sm
- J_K
- iMax
- Macounette
- Pitchoune
- Taho! 
- LeSqual (il ne m'a pas encore dit qu'il venait, mais je décide pour lui  )
- playaman
- Mitch
- Madonna (sauf si il pleut)
- Bateman (avec madonna)
- Stook (avec madonna et Bateman)
- oupsy (pititre accompagnée d'une surprise...  ) 
- bebert (avec sa saucisse )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- molgow
- macelene  sudiste Teame  
- golf [pas exclu que je puisse passer un poignée d'heures avec vous samedi]

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- Ange-63
- lepurfilsdelasagesse&Co- (on s'organise un mini bus des sudistes ?)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​ 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Veejee (c'est pas que je vous aime pas mais je pars le 3 pour la WWDC)
- Lio70 (on m'a rappelé pour un boulot)
- Angie et son copain 
 - steinway 
- pim (atchoum !)

*Co-voiturage*

*au depart de Montpellier avec Madonna: Bateman et Stook (et il reste une place....)*
   (depart le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir...)

*au départ de Grenoble avec Taho! et la Taho!Mobile : 4 place rythmées au RoadTrip  *
   (départ le vendredi soir, retour le dimanche soir)

*au départ de Genève avec Mitch et la poussive Mitch mobile *
(je rentre sur Genève dans la nuit de samedi au dimanche)

*Le point sur l'hébergement*

* Camping*
- playaman (sa tente 2 places   )
- madonna
- Taho! (squat de tente !   )
- WebOliver : _J'ai une tente 3 places, enfin, ça dépend, ça peut aussi être 2 places,  à disposition si jamais. _
- Stook


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> La grande question du *programme* :
> 
> Vendredi soir*: plantage de tentes et creusage de rigoles, nuit blanche sous la pluie.
> 
> ...



 Ça me va... mais on fera aussi en fonction...  du temps, et de l'état de chacun...   

PS: tu t'occupes des torches? Nickel, il m'en reste encore une de l'année dernière que j'amène aussi.



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Désolé mais je vais jeter l'éponge, car je suis super malade à cause de mes allergies qui ont déjà commencé    Je suis sous médicaments super fort donc terminé l'alcool et la voiture  :affraid:  J'ai pas la pêche du tout, j'arrive pas à dormir, j'arrive à rien faire à part éternuer et me gratter de partout, donc je vais rester cloîtré chez moi !
> 
> Snif ! Pas d'AES en juin pour moi ! Snif !



C'est dommage. On pensera à toi.  Soigne-toi bien.   

N'hésite pas à faire un saut de puce en Suisse.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Désolé mais je vais jeter l'éponge, car je suis super malade à cause de mes allergies qui ont déjà commencé    Je suis sous médicaments super fort donc terminé l'alcool et la voiture  :affraid:  J'ai pas la pêche du tout, j'arrive pas à dormir, j'arrive à rien faire à part éternuer et me gratter de partout, donc je vais rester cloîtré chez moi !
> 
> Snif ! Pas d'AES en juin pour moi ! Snif !




'tain, moi aussi, j'ai des medicament qui me tabasse dur dur.....pour lutter avec SM a l'Absynthe, ça risque d'etre digne d'une Mackie'Night.....je resterai a la biere....

en tout cas, dommage, on a pas trop eu l'occasion de discuter comme iul faut a Avignon....mais a bientot...pim ....



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'crois qu'elene va pas pouvoir venir..
> Et puis comme dis stook : t'es sûre que tout va rentrer dans ta voiture ?
> Donc 3 c'est pas mal
> A moins que notre perpignanais préféré braque une loco et un wagon d'ici là..



pour le wagon, y a des possibilite mais pour la loco, avec les greves de demain....(tien, j'en profiterai pour vous chercher des Rosquilles (petit gateau de fabrication Catalane...)).....a moins de le tirer avec la C3....


----------



## molgow (2 Juin 2005)

Euh... pim, tu m'as viré de la liste là


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, moi aussi, j'ai des medicament qui me tabasse dur dur.....pour lutter avec SM a l'Absynthe, ça risque d'etre digne d'une Mackie'Night.....je resterai a la biere....



... Des excuses   T'es sur que tu crains degun ?   

Pim soigne toi bien et à très bientôt


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pim, tu m'as viré de la liste là


Il a dit qu'il avait des allergies, faut suivre un peu 

Bon sinon, comme je suis floodé par le job et donc peu de temps pour y réfléchir je vous expose un problème technique : c'est bien beau l'absynthe au bord du lac, mais pour qu'elle soit fraiche ????


----------



## bateman (2 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vous expose un problème technique : c'est bien beau l'absynthe au bord du lac, mais pour qu'elle soit fraiche ????


 
tu la laisses tremper dans l'eau du lac à 19 degrés..  

enfin 17 - 18 degrés, paraît-il.. :mouais:


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit qu'il avait des allergies, faut suivre un peu
> 
> Bon sinon, comme je suis floodé par le job et donc peu de temps pour y réfléchir je vous expose un problème technique : c'est bien beau l'absynthe au bord du lac, mais pour qu'elle soit fraiche ????




Sinon congelo, et y'aura bien une glacière sur place


----------



## Taho! (2 Juin 2005)

Pitin©, Pim vient pas !  on boira à ta santé (!). Des Clermontois avaient-ils prévu de venir aussi ?



> - Ça va Macounette ?
> - C'est fou ce que je me sens bien...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le rendez-vous est à 14h. Mais le barbecue (la bouffe!!) ça sera le soir ? Et à quelle heure ? Parce que moi je dois bosser, je viendrais donc pas si tôt...




 

je pensais que l'heure du rencard donnait suite au miam-miam... 

est-ce que le barbecue est prévu dans l'après-midi ou dans la soirée


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je pensais que l'heure du rencard donnait suite au miam-miam...
> 
> est-ce que le barbecue est prévu dans l'après-midi ou dans la soirée



Oui, le barbecue c'est en fin d'après-midi, début de soirée. 

PS: tout le monde a mon numéro de portable?


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'crois qu'elene va pas pouvoir venir..
> Et puis comme dis stook : t'es sûre que tout va rentrer dans ta voiture ?
> Donc 3 c'est pas mal
> A moins que notre perpignanais préféré braque une loco et un wagon d'ici là..



Oui c'est vrai...  pas là...  

MAis ce n'est que partie remise...    Il y aura bien d'autres occasions...   


Enjoy...:love:   passez tous un super week-end...  avec  Jean Rosset au programme... je vous le souhaite...


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le barbecue c'est en fin d'après-midi, début de soirée.
> 
> PS: tout le monde a mon numéro de portable?



à quelle heure exactement car je ne peux pas me libérer avant 16h. De plus, faut que je rentre pas trop tard.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> à quelle heure exactement car je ne peux pas me libérer avant 16h. De plus, faut que je rentre pas trop tard.



Lance moi un coup de fil quand tu arrives. 

***

Remontage de liste

Plan made by Webo 

Plan made by Sylko 

 

Météo: orages vendredi et améliorations samedi.  

Et le quiamènequoi. 

*Pour le matos:*

> Grill: (éventuellement, histoire d'être sûrs de pas être en rade) iMax
> Charbons: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Plaques en alu pour mettre sur le grill: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Torche: Webo, je crois qu'y en a encore une en stock?
> Allumes-feu: Pitchoune et LeSqual
> Assiettes, serviettes, verres, services jetables: Macounette (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  ) 
> oupsy : je peux amener des assiettes en carton, j'en ai plein en stock 
> Autres?

iMax, avec le grill, pense à prendre une fourchette pour manipuler la viande, parce que les couverts en plastiques, c'est pas top 

*Pour les victuailles:*

> Viande et saucisses: chacun prend pour sa poire
> Desserts: 
  - Pitchoune (quoi vous voulez? Gâteau au choc comme l'année passée? mousse au choc? Autre idée?)
  - oupsy: + cake sucré légèrement alcoolisé + _bateman_ s'y colle aussi  :love: 
  - Taho! : des fois, je réussi mon gâteau ! 
> Salades: 
  - Macounette: salade russe (selon ton/son post n° 214 du 24/05/2005, 21h13  )
  - oupsy: salade de patates ou taboulé..
> Autres : madonna (cake salé, enfin je vais essayer  )

*Pour boire D) :*

> Vin : madonna + _bateman_
> Bière : Taho! (je prends de la Mandrin)


----------



## Taho! (2 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde a mon numéro de portable?


Moi oui, mais appeler un natel depuis la France, bof 
Vendredi, le rencart est où et à quelle heure ?


----------



## mado (2 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui, mais appeler un natel depuis la France, bof
> Vendredi, le rencart est où et à quelle heure ?


 
Nous on va arriver vers 22h00 au camping je pense.. et toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui, mais appeler un natel depuis la France, bof



Ben appelle pas. 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi, le rencart est où et à quelle heure ?



 Au même endroit que le rendez-vous du lendemain...


----------



## playaman (2 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai...  pas là...
> 
> MAis ce n'est que partie remise...    Il y aura bien d'autres occasions...
> 
> ...



Bon week-end !
On se voit le 18   

Je pense être assez tot au camping vendredi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

mince, j'avais pas vu ton post quand j' ai repondu a ton MP....

cool, donc a demain....

ps: pas de rousquille, la patisserie d'Arles est fermée...
par contre, je ramene du muscat, on a trouvé un moyen pour avoir les boissons fraiches....
tu dors chez toi WebO, je suppose, je peux te laisser le muscat pour le mettre au frigo....?....
sinon, le muscat chaud c'est un peu degueu....


ça y est, je viens de recvoir ma 4eme carte Memory Stick.....( 32+128+256+512) va y avoir de la photo....


----------



## mado (2 Juin 2005)

stook ?

Grève ou pas grève demain alors ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> stook ?
> 
> Grève ou pas grève demain alors ?



encore 30mn, on y reflechit....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

on y a mis le temps, mais grave reconduite sur la region de Montpellier...
mais normalement pas de soucis pour mon TGV....

@demain....


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

Voici quelques photos prises par WebO, aujourd'hui à 16 heures, lors de la reconnaissance du terrain. 

Le giratoire à la sortie de l'autoroute Lausanne-Sud. Suivre la direction CIO, camping.







Sortie du giratoire. Toujours suivre la direction CIO, camping.






400 mètres après la sortie du giratoire, prendre la préselection de gauche.






Passer sous l'autoroute.






50 mètres après, voici l'entrée du camping






Les emplacements pour les tentes. La pelouse est parfaite. Aucune pierre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

pitin® et c'est pas toi qui conduit au moins...


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

Le bord du lac, à côté du camping et du parc, où nous ferons griller nos saucisses. 














Les voisins ne seront pas trop chiants.  C'est le siège du CIO (Comité International Olympique)


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin® et c'est pas toi qui conduit au moins...



Oui, mais c'est WebO qui prenait les photos.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est WebO qui prenait les photos.



de tout les facon, je suis obligé de m'incliner devant ce magnifique temps.....on dirait meme qu'il y a des gens peu vetu....je prend le pari de venir en short....


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Les voisins ne seront pas trop chiants.  C'est le siège du CIO (Comité International Olympique)





  Rhaâââââ  Pitin ©  c'est classieux...   

Juste en pensées avec vous toutes et tous...     Super bon week-end...   :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Juin 2005)

Pitin© encore une petite journée de boulot !


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin© encore une petite journée de boulot !




Moi pas mais ça monte deja


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos prises par WebO, aujourd'hui à 16 heures, lors de la reconnaissance du terrain.
> 
> 
> Les emplacements pour les tentes. La pelouse est parfaite. Aucune pierre.




Bon, je pense que ça va l'faire, question emplacement  
Stook et bateman, n'en profitez pas pour prendre une tente 6 places..

Sympa ce petit reportage photo 
Ici la voiture est presque chargée, alors si vous pensez à ce que j'oublie dites le tout de suite...


----------



## bateman (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos prises par WebO, aujourd'hui à 16 heures, lors de la reconnaissance du terrain.
> 
> Le giratoire à la sortie de l'autoroute Lausanne-Sud. Suivre la direction CIO, camping.
> 
> ...




hey les gars, très bien les photos du parcours, mais vous ne pouvez pas refaire la même série de *nuit*, histoire que cela parle vraiment au conducteur!   

..

mince la nuit c'est cette nuit  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le bord du lac, à côté du camping et du parc, où nous ferons griller nos saucisses.


Ah, c'est une plage nudiste? En effet, très pratique pour les bains de soleil, ça!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ici la voiture est presque chargée, alors si vous pensez à ce que j'oublie dites le tout de suite...



....moi?.....


----------



## kisco (3 Juin 2005)

bon, finalement je vais pas venir, trop de boulot 

Mais je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée !


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> bon, finalement je vais pas venir, trop de boulot
> 
> Mais je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée !


 
Merci.  On pensera à toi, en dansant jusqu'au bout de la nuit, aux sons des tubes locaux.


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....moi?.....


 
Ah merde je me disais bien aussi..  

Euh.., on te ramène du chocolat ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde je me disais bien aussi..
> 
> Euh.., on te ramène du chocolat ?



non, plutot une montre....  
(pas une swatch siouplé.... )


bon, mon TGV roule, j'ai meme reservé ma place....  
donc a 16h32 a MPL....


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

Attention sur la route et à tout à l'heure    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

Bon, tout semble ok. Les Sudistes, n'oubliez rien... :love:   Et faites bonne route. A ce soir   Le rendez-vous est donc demain à 14 heures sur la terrasse du restaurant du camping de Vidy. 

Le plan: made by Webo et made by Sylko.

Et pour ceux qui sont vraiment à la peine...  

A pelusse.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

y a du Wifi en suisse......enfin, je veux dire, il n'y aurais pas une station Agip a proximité du camping...........


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a du Wifi en suisse......enfin, je veux dire, il n'y aurais pas une station Agip a proximité du camping...........



D'après Sylko, y a du wi-fi au resto du camping...


----------



## bateman (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a du Wifi en suisse......enfin, je veux dire, il n'y aurais pas une station Agip a proximité du camping...........


 
bonne question!!

le wifi au camping est un pré-requis!   


----------------

_mode edit donc > wifi rules._ :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'après Sylko, y a du wi-fi au resto du camping...



pitin® vous faites pas les choses en moitié en suisse, vous etes meme au courant des Hotspot...dans les campings....WAOW....vivement que je soit a ce soir......


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

Drogués  

Bon finalement je veux bien un portable pour mon anniversaire..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

drogués, c'est le terme....je viens de me rendre compte que j'oubliais ma tente....


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

vous allez nous  faire les grillades en live by iSight...? ou quoi...?   



Madonna...   ah oui, je comprends tout...      Droguée toi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous allez nous  faire les grillades en live by iSight...? ou quoi...?



bonne idée....mais j'ai meme plus de place pour mon isight dans mon sac...


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous allez nous faire les grillades en live by iSight...? ou quoi...?
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna...  ah oui, je comprends tout...  Droguée toi aussi


 
Ben quoi, y'en a qui ont des supers cadeaux pour leur 11 ans non ?


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée....mais j'ai meme plus de place pour mon isight dans mon sac...


 
En fait c'est un coffre de toit qu'il me faudrait plutôt...


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un coffre de toit qu'il me faudrait plutôt...



Vous passez par là...   discrètement je me mets dedans, ni vu ni connu je t'emballe...     
Il est grand pour deux     super confort...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un coffre de toit qu'il me faudrait plutôt...



je me fais du soucis, je me fais du soucis.......

ma tente pliée est ronde.....d'un cercle d'environ 1 petit metre de diametre.....

je me fais du soucis...je me fais du soucis.....



ps: en meme temps, a part ça, j'ai juste un sac tres chargé mais un sac a dos...donc ça ça devrait le faire.....


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vous passez par là... discrètement je me mets dedans, ni vu ni connu je t'emballe...
> Il est grand pour deux    super confort...


 
Chiche 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je me fais du soucis, je me fais du soucis.......
> 
> ma tente pliée est ronde.....d'un cercle d'environ 1 petit metre de diametre.....
> 
> ...


 

Je suis sûre que c'est moi qui vais avoir le plus petit sac au final


----------



## bateman (3 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vous passez par là... discrètement je me mets dedans, ni vu ni connu je t'emballe...
> Il est grand pour deux    super confort...


 
aaaarrrrrrrrête..

c'est de la torture. :rose:


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a du Wifi en suisse......enfin, je veux dire, il n'y aurais pas une station Agip a proximité du camping...........


 
Oui, il y a une station AGIP à côté du giratoire. Je l'ai indiqué sur la carte.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a une station AGIP à côté du giratoire. Je l'ai indiqué sur la carte.



super, merci......
bon, du coup c'est sur je prends mon portable....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

il me reste 28mn....donc le temps de tout verifier et de prendre mon train, je vous laisse
et a tout a l'heure....

ps: Madonna, je te sonne comme prevu des que j'arrive a Mpl....@+


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

Quel luxe la Suisse du wi-fi au camping


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il me reste 28mn....donc le temps de tout verifier et de prendre mon train, je vous laisse
> et a tout a l'heure....
> 
> ps: Madonna, je te sonne comme prevu des que j'arrive a Mpl....@+




Bonne route Stook.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il me reste 28mn....donc le temps de tout verifier et de prendre mon train, je vous laisse
> et a tout a l'heure....



Perpignan - Montpellier: en marchandise ou voyageur?


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'après Sylko, y a du wi-fi au resto du camping...


 

Je t'ai dit que je captais un signal avec mon détecteur porte-clés. 

Le gars qui surfait, hier, avec son portable avait une carte PWLAN, mais il devait être en GPRS. 

De toute manière, nous ne sommes pas là pour être sur internet, mais pour griller nos saucisses.


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

Y'a toujours deux autres hot-spot, moins proche hélas, celui de la station service  :mouais: et celui de Ouchy pas vraiment proche, mais au bord du lac    (y'a bon les patins).


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai dit que je captais un signal avec mon détecteur porte-clés.
> 
> Le gars qui surfait, hier, avec son portable avait une carte PWLAN, mais il devait être en GPRS.
> 
> De toute manière, nous ne sommes pas là pour être sur internet, mais pour griller nos saucisses.



De toute manière je laisse mon portable à la maison.


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2005)

Bon y'a plus qu'à récupérer stook et tout faire rentrer dans la C3.. si je peux pas ils tireront à la courte paille  

A tout'..


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

grouillez-vous l'orage arrive et la température va chuter de 10 degrés


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2005)

Il y a quelques heures, il pleuvait sur Roland-Garros.  

Les nuages arrivent sur le Jura. Arghhh!  

Lausanne






Pour celles et ceux qui arrivent par les airs. 






Lausanne, centre-ville





Lausanne, centre-ville 2





Lausanne, centre-ville 3






Montreux





Venise.


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière je laisse mon portable à la maison.


Pareil. 
A demain,   ne vous mouillez pas trop en attendant.


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

Mi tou   

Bon faut que je fasse mon sac quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

là chuis pas sur que l'absynthe soit une bonne idée, vais préparer du vin chaud pour ceux qui dorment sous tente.


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là chuis pas sur que l'absynthe soit une bonne idée, vais préparer du vin chaud pour ceux qui dorment sous tente.




Aaaaaaaaaah non alors  :rateau: 

J'amène de l'alcool de coing  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

La pluie arrive, mais elle devrait repartir dans la matinée de demain.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

moi j'arriverai tard mais je prendrai une pizza à l'êmporter avec


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Juin 2005)

La mousse au chocolat est prête  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2005)

L'heure est grave, le pays d'Oc a pénétré la Patrie par le barrrage de Genève ou nos braves soldats n'ont pas eu le temps de récupérer leurs fatras au vestiaire du Weetamix avant de petit-mourir. Nous allons leur faire payer l'entrée !!!


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2005)

Alors, y'a du wifi, dans ce camping ? 
Sont arrivés les sudistes ? 
Et le grenoblois ?  j'ai deux mots à lui dire, moi... :mouais:


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors, y'a du wifi, dans ce camping ?
> Sont arrivés les sudistes ?
> Et le grenoblois ?  j'ai deux mots à lui dire, moi... :mouais:



Doivent essayer de trouver le hotspot...      avec une bougie ...


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Doivent essayer de trouver le hotspot...      avec une bougie ...


... et un parapluie...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2005)

Un début d'AES à faire saliver d'envie les abstents.  

Nos sudistes adorés sont bien arrivés, ainsi que Taho! et Playaman, guidés par SylkoGPS.  Nous avons récupéré LeSqual en goguette à la Fête de la bière (tiens, tiens) et la pluie nous a juste fait un timide salut. 

Vivement demain... enfin tout à l'heure.   :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !
Je pense arriver vers 18h00 avec une quiche.
Bonne journée à toutes et tous ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Amusez-vous bien et ayez une petite pensee pr ceux qui savent pas venir, postez pleins de tofs    :love:

 j'espere que le temps sera avec vous  (ici c'est la grisaille :mouais: )


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Juin 2005)

Devant notre porte d'entrée, tout est prêt: charbon, allumes-feu, alu et les cigarettes! Faudra juste pas oublier la crème au choc et la viande!

Bon, on va aller faire les commissions nous! A +


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Devant notre porte d'entrée, tout est prêt: charbon, allumes-feu, alu et les cigarettes! Faudra juste pas oublier la crème au choc et la viande!
> 
> Bon, on va aller faire les commissions nous! A +


Je pars aussi faire mes courses et ensuite je prends le train.  
A+


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

ouais moi aussi, nivea for men Q10 et contour des yeux


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

SuperMoquette est devenu frere des forums   

Felicitations     

:love:

PS - Tu pourras pu te faire bannir :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

oh putain en noir, la classe, je me mets un seventeen seconds direct :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

la salade c'est ok! m'en vais préparer le cake arrosé au rhum  :love: 

et pense arriver entre 17h et 18h au plus tard, accompagnée...    

@+ bisous


----------



## molgow (4 Juin 2005)

bon je suis à la bourre... il faut que j'aille faire les commi' ... je prendrais un paquet de chips et des bières en plus de ma saucisse personnel 

Je sais pas encore à quelle heure j'arriverais.. vers 18h - 18h30. Faut que je voie comment ça marche avec les bus pour Vidy...


----------



## iMax (4 Juin 2005)

Petit passage express à la maison pour me changer... 

Il faut dire qu'en arrivant, sans qu'on me dise quoi que ce soit, je me suis fait dépouiller de mon apareil numérique, de mes lunettes et de mes clés de bagnole avant de me faire sauvagement jeter au lac par Golf & Co qui avaient organisé ce petit comité d'accueil pour moi


----------



## macelene (4 Juin 2005)

ici c'est un cazino de fous...  chantier... peinture... juste eu le temps de piquer au vol une connexion...  

Bien reçu les divers messages du Bord de Lac...    attends le suite en anglais...    


Vous êtes déjà planqué tous dans les tentes...?      


:love: para todos...


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2005)

Je viens juste de rentrer (en bon état) de ma première AES !!! 
Félicitations aux organisateurs et merci à toutes et tous pour cette agréable soirée passée en votre compagnie ! :love:


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2005)

Toute la bande est encore plongée dans les bras de Morphée. 

Je me suis éclipsé, pour faire un saut au boulot et acheter des croissants.

A toute à l'heure, pour la suite de nos aventures.


----------



## Mitch (5 Juin 2005)

Le retour c'est bien passé..... encore une fois ce fut un bon moment .....

merci a tous pour ce moment plus que sympathique et à recommencer.....

A bientôt

Mitch


----------



## Gregg (5 Juin 2005)

Alors ses photos ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

Ouais c'était bien, j'ai l'impression d'être une bouteille de bière bronzée par les flash de bateman.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

bon, comme je bosse et que les autres se dorent la pillule D) je dois dire que c'était vraiment très cool (et non pas sympa), y avait même bébert ! a priori, de facto, les françaises sont très belles (les suisses ausi hein). si j'avais pas bu le lac je me serais fais taho


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2005)

Nous sommes chez WebO. Le café préparé par sa moman est excellent. 

Pour vous faire patienter, voici des photos prises avec un T610 et envoyées par Bluetooth.  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

seb et Word© vous saluent :love:

édith : bon, la suisse est en train d'accepter les accords de schengen, il va falloir créer dans le forum une team de douaniers, je crains que nos chers français soient déboussolés d'entrer en suisse sans problème, voire même en décourager certains, cet aspect touristique est -au moins- aussi important que l'image du cervin  premier ammendement : docévite est interdit de suisse


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2005)

...la suite!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

J'aime beaucoup celle-ci. On ne voit pas bien ce que WebO tient dans sa main, mais ça donne nettement l'impression qu'il se tripote en public.  :love:

À supermoquette : Il faut vraiment que tu m'aimes énormément pour m'interdire de Suisse, mais je t'ai déjà dit cent fois que ça ne collerait pas entre nous.  :love:


----------



## playaman (5 Juin 2005)

--> Maison... Merci encor Taho! pour la route  :love: 

Fatigué par tout ce soleil et cette très bonne Absinthe     :love: 

Encor bravo et merci au Team Sudiste ! Qu'importe ce que fera la Team MacGé en Belgique nous avons déjà nos champions*    :love: 

Vivement Montpellier ou Perpignan, fin de l'été c'est ça    

Merci égalment à tout le monde pour le pic-nic d?hier soir autant pour le manger, que pour l'ambiance, EXCELLENT ! 

Encor un très très très bon week-end, Macgé c'est mieux que le Club Med !   

Très bonne soirée à tous ! 
Les photos arrivent.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

merde, les photos, j'avais oublié


----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2005)

At home aussi. 

Je ne voulais venir que pour une soirée, du coup je suis restée tout le week-end.  Merci à Pitchoune et LeSqual pour l'hébergement et l'accueil chalereux. :love: On dort vachement bien dans le canapé du salon... surtout lorsqu'il est 4h du mat' et qu'on s'est fait l'avant AES (bière belge tiède  ), l'AES et l'after AES à la fête de la bière.

L'AES : une superbe grillade au bord du lac, coulisse de rêve, ambiance et bonne humeur assurées. Ravie de revoir autant de têtes connues, ravie d'avoir fait la connaissance de quelques nouvelles têtes.  
Merci aussi à ceux qui sont venus de loin pour égayer cette fête, et qui pour l'instant sont en route pour la maison. 

Le lendemain matin, ptit-déj au calme avec Pitchoune et LeSqual (vive les gelées à la Lavande et à la Rose  ) puis pizza au bord du lac avec toute la troupe, puis café depuis le nid d'aigle de WebO avec une vue époustouflante sur le Léman  :love: On y était si bien, dans le jardin, qu'on a surnommé sa maison spontanément "Le Tambour Suisse", c'est tout dire. Les Avignonnais© me comprendront. 

Un grand merci aux G.O. Sylko et WebO pour cette AES qui a prolongé, à sa manière, l'esprit de ce qu'on a vécu à Avignon.  :love:  Vivement la prochaine. 

Les photos suivent


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si j'avais pas bu le lac je me serais fais taho


Tu sais, je devais être a peu près aussi anesthésié que toi, donc... Et puis après avoir couché deux nuits avec Playaman sous la tente, plus rien ne me fait peur !


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

Je viens de rentrer il y a 20 minutes (la route s'est bien passée, malgré un cafard à couper au couteau suite à ces deux jours de pur bonheur comme on peut en vivre sur une ÆS...), le temps d'allumer le G4, de me poser un peu et de lire les derniers posts du forum...

Du coup, je vais m'attaquer immédiatement à mon résumé désormais traditionnel !

Vendredi soir, arrivée à Genève où je devais attraper Playaman. Evidemment, on avait tellement bien préparé notre coup que je suis allé le chercher chez lui et non sur le lien du rendez-vous prévu...  Arrivée au camping en passant pas Ouchy (les Lausannois comprendront) malgré le superbe itinéraire SylKo/WebO. Montage de tente, coups de fils en pagaille et première bière au résto du camping. Sylko qui nous avait rejoint et croyant avoir reconnu les sudistes a fait des signes à une Polo qui n'en demandait pas tant  ! Et donc ils finissent par arriver (Madonna, Bateman et Stook) et s'installent à l'autre bout du camping avec les vieux et les familles  ... Petite collation (Pannini) et bières précèdent l'arrivée d'un WebO déjà survolté ! Organisation d'une arrache en ville, toujours avec nos guides suisses préférés : petit tour à la fête de la bière (vous l'aviez deviné, nous avons croisé LeSqual !) et grand tour dans Lausanne (que de ponts...) de nuit, notre Squal préféré voulant dormir ! Finalement, nous sommes de retour au camping pour la désormais traditionnelle after de la before (Dav, ta gnole au coing est délicieuse !) qui s'est fini après une dernière rasade de ce cher Playaman !

Je crois que je ne suis pas fait pour le camping à moins que ce ne soit le contraire... bref, je suis levé avant tout le monde et je promène. Finalement, des gens s'éveillent doucement et enfin nous déjeunons, vite rejoints par WebO et sa Z3. On repart pour Ouchy pour, dans le désordre : pharmacie (pitin© de crève et pitin© de clim !), Migros (où sont les bières), Kebab, appels de Macounette qui ne sera pas à la gare à 14h, retour au camping. Enfin les gens arrivent : LeSqual et Pitchoune, Macounette (le différent cité plus haut est résolu depuis ), SM (enfin !), Mitch, chacun payant la tournée donnée en l'honneur de son arrivée. On lève le camp pour le point barbecue (au passage, j'ai fait ma BA de l'année !  Je vous raconterais si vous insistez) tout en fêtant l'arrivée des derniers : golf et Dominique love, Oupsy et Lemy en guest, Bebert, Molgow (qui, sac à dos vissé sur ses épaules, ressemble fortement à son avatar ) et iMax (le Léman est frais en cette saison ?) ! Quelle soirée, quels bon plats (je ne citerais pas tout, mais c'était un régal ! sauf que je n'ai pas eu de mousse au chocolat ), et surtout quelle bonne ambiance ! :love: Mouvement de foule vers le campement et arrache dans Lausanne, d'abord à la fête de la bière puis une tentative vers Le Loft qui a merdé ! Encore quelques gouttes de vin au camping et tout le monde va faire un gros dodo ! 

Même que personne il a eu mal à la tête ! Et là une belle journée se lève doucement, ce qui nous incite à : aller manger une pizza au bord du lac après avoir emprunté la route touristique des vins Suisses pour aller récupérer Macounette qui ne dormait pas au camping (merci d'être restée ! :love mais à Vevey, prendre le café chez WebO. Et le terme de "Tambour Suisse" de Macounette est vrai : c'est un autre coin de paradis avec une vue superbe sur le lac !

Et me voilà déjà rentré, pourquoi les week-ends sont-ils si courts ! 

Et faut que je trie moi aussi mes photos...

Bisous à tous ! :love:

PS : Je n'ai pas oublié mon short cette fois !
PS2 : ma petite phrase de l'ÆS : « Une ÆS, ça ne se raconte pas, ça se vit »


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

encore un mot

je voulais remercier WebO et Sylko et Pitchoune (voire LeSqual ) qui ont assuré pour l'orga !
Et puis je voulais dédier ce post à l'amitié, la vraie, la sincère que j'ai vu tout au long du week-end... Merci à tous pour ces bons moments partagés !


----------



## bateman (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'était bien, j'ai l'impression d'être une bouteille de bière bronzée par les flash de bateman.





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde, les photos, j'avais oublié



je confirme, tu étais très bien.







que dire, là?
un gros we qui prolonge Avignon 2005. beaucoup de choses qui se télescopent.

merci aux suisses d'être suisse, restez comme vous êtes!..


:rose:  :love:


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai plus de voix...  J'ai du la laisser quelque part sur ces beaux rivages suisses. Si vous la retrouvez, merci de la renvoyer !  (après tout on a bien retrouvé des clefs - mais ça faut demander à Taho!-, les lunettes de david, reste juste une pochette qui a du faire des heureux ..)

Bref, un peu KO ce soir . 
J'en entends déjà qui disent, ouais ben comme hier soir..    Mais ça c'est de la faute de sm bien sûr. Trop blanche pour être honnête cette absynthe..

KO, mais ravie :love:  
De belles rencontres encore une fois, toujours un peu frustrant que le temps file si vite (même en Suisse  ) Et pourtant on aura fait le maximum pour réduire les temps morts !

Merci à tous pour votre accueil. On revient quand vous voulez. Et puis avec stook au volant on voit pas passer les km  On a même eu le temps d'avaler une entrecôte en attendant le train..


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus de voix...  J'ai du la laisser quelque part sur ces beaux rivages suisses. Si vous la retrouvez, merci de la renvoyer !  (après tout on a bien retrouvé des clefs - mais ça faut demander à Taho!-, les lunettes de david, reste juste une pochette qui a du faire des heureux ..)
> 
> Bref, un peu KO ce soir .
> J'en entends déjà qui disent, ouais ben comme hier soir..    Mais ça c'est de la faute de sm bien sûr. Trop blanche pour être honnête cette absynthe..
> ...


Très content de vous avoir revus tous et content que vous soyez bien rentrés... la prochaine, c'est nous qu'on descend vous voir ! :love:

« Pourquoi les journées ne font-elles que 48 heures ? » Et encore, c'était vraiemnt pas suffisant !


----------



## macelene (5 Juin 2005)

c'est quand la prochaine fois...?     :rose:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand la prochaine fois...?     :rose:



Valence dans moins de 15 jours...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

toi aussi tu veux voir imax se faire jeter dans le lac ?


----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu veux voir imax se faire jeter dans le lac ?


Encore faudrait-il qu'il soit là... 
On va l'embarquer de force dans la sylkomobile. :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu veux voir imax se faire jeter dans le lac ?


Y'a eu des photos !


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Encore faudrait-il qu'il soit là...
> On va l'embarquer de force dans la sylkomobile. :love:




Ou alors jetez le à l'embouchure du Rhône et on le récupère à Valence


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

je suis sur que WebO va être ravi de s'en occuper !


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

Et un joyeux anniversaire à Molgow !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juin 2005)

bon, me voila a la maison.....je suis éclaté...

un excellent Week end....maintenant il va falloir recuperer....on s'est mis quelque chose..
les photos viennent de finir d'etre importer, va falloir les trier et demain soir, je les mettrais en ligne...

ce qui m'etonne le plus c'est de ne pas trouver la leçon n°2 des cours d'anglais de webO en ligne....
par contre pour iMax in le Lac Leman, on a ce qui faut....et Bateman en a pris de belle entre 2 de SM... 

enfin, voila, on en parlerai des heures mais là, c'est l'heure de se coucher....
donc on en parlera un peu plus demain...

en tout cas, merci a tous, surtout a nos suisses pour l'organisation, aux autres pour l'ambiance...
et a Batemant pour l'entrecote...

@+


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

Voilà, de retour au «virtuel» après un week-end dans le vrai, avec des gens qui le sont tout autant.  Dur de partir bosser direct après une AES, après de tels moments: là je viens de rentrer, de mon taf donc. J'ai fait fureur en chemise à fleurs et shorts-schlapettes, mais j'étais nase de chez nase (on l'aurait été à moins). J'ai somnolé plusieurs fois devant mon écran. 

Un week-end magnifique, la pluie nous a nargué pour finalement filer en douce. Merci à tous d'être venu et particulièrement à ceux qui ont parcouru des centaines de kilomètres pour partager ce moment avec nous. Cela m'a touché. 

Je crois que Taho! a très bien résumé ces quelques jours passés ensemble. Du vendredi soir où nous sommes tombés sur LeSqual entourés de bières, au dimanche après-midi dans le pré de chez WebO, face au lac (une idée pour une future AES m'a traversé l'esprit. Ça germe.  ), en passant par la route de la Corniche dans le Dézaley. Divin non?  Sans parler des bruits bizarres des tentes alentours, des Bernoises qui avaient perdus leurs clés, de l'iMax qui goûte l'eau du Léman d'un peu trop près*, des charmantss monsieurs-dames de la rue de Genève... Et j'en oublie, la fatigue aidant... 

Et au fait, Sylko by night... c'est... :love: 

Revenez quand vous voulez, notre porte vous est ouverte et nous avons à boire, vous avez pu le constater.  

Merci à tous.

*Je propose de faire de l'iMax-au-lac une tradition à perpétuer lors des AES futures.  Message privé: et donc Aline?  Message privé bis: et ma leçon d'anglais? 

_Merci pour le cake._  :love:    :rose:


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sauf que je n'ai pas eu de mousse au chocolat



Moi non plus j'en ai pas eu !!!  Quelle déception ! :rateau: 
Pitchoune, la prochaine fois, tu pourrais faire ta mousse dans un plat plus grand ?   :love:


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> des charmantss monsieurs-dames de la rue de Genève...


Hello  !


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

5ème café :sleep:, des images plein la tête (et encore il m'en manque il parait  c'était le loft ou le chorus au fait...?! ), une envie de sieste au bord du Lac. C'est possible ou bien ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> une envie de sieste au bord du Lac. C'est possible ou bien ?



Ok, ça marche.  Tu arrives vers 15h30, _ou bien_?   Pour la soirée, je te laisse les clés hein: je repars bosser.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 5ème café :sleep:, des images plein la tête (et encore il m'en manque il parait  c'était le loft ou le chorus au fait...?! ), une envie de sieste au bord du Lac. C'est possible ou bien ?


le loft electroclub  moi j'ai aucun souvenir entre le loft et mon lit par contre


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2005)

Et les photos, elles arrivent ou bien ???


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Les miennes sont en ligne en "version beta", il me manque encore les commentaires... ce sera fait pour ce soir ! :love:


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le loft electroclub  moi j'ai aucun souvenir entre le loft et mon lit par contre


 

moi non plus !!


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 5ème café :sleep:, des images plein la tête (et encore il m'en manque il parait  c'était le loft ou le chorus au fait...?! ), une envie de sieste au bord du Lac. C'est possible ou bien ?


Absolument. Tu es notre nouvelle Heidi. :love:


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les miennes sont en ligne en "version beta", il me manque encore les commentaires... ce sera fait pour ce soir ! :love:


J'en suis au même point. Encore quelques tris à faire et des commentaires à ajouter et ce sera tout bon ! ce soir c'est en ligne !


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Absolument. Tu es notre nouvelle Heidi. :love:



© Taho! pour Heidi


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> © Taho! pour Heidi


Tout juste, j'ai oublié de citer mes sources.  :rose: Pardon, Taho! ...


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Absolument. Tu es notre nouvelle Heidi. :love:




      manque les moutons...!!!

 Toutes et Tous...   *les iPotes©*  :love:


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette, oublie pas le ! merci ! :love:

Les moutons étaient sur la gauche, je les mets en ligne ce soir !


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Ça y est, ça commence : 





			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Macounette, oublie pas le ! merci ! :love:


je me confonds en excuses.... :rose: pardon Taho*!*


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Pour égayer ces magnifiques propos quelques photos.
Cette fois ce sera sans commentaires   

Meileurs salutations a toutes les personnes présentes Samedi  :love: 

--> Photos


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> manque les moutons...!!!



C'est pas le pays des vaches ?


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

C'est parti pour les photos ! Playaman ouvre le bal !

Playaman


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le pays des vaches ?



Elles sont mauves... un peu couleur SuperModo... Tiens, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement !


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont mauves... un peu couleur SuperModo... Tiens, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement !




On va essayé de traire les SuperModos


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

marrant ces pizzas sur mes iris


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pour égayer ces magnifiques propos quelques photos.
> Cette fois ce sera sans commentaires
> 
> Meileurs salutations a toutes les personnes présentes Samedi  :love:
> ...


Géniales, elles sont. 
Merci David... je viens de revivre ce week-end en quelques clics. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> On va essayé de traire les SuperModos



On appelle ça une brasserie.


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

*ya tromperie sur la marchandise...   Il a les yeux rouges...   
pas du tout bleu glacier... *​


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pour égayer ces magnifiques propos quelques photos.
> Cette fois ce sera sans commentaires
> 
> Meileurs salutations a toutes les personnes présentes Samedi  :love:
> ...





   y'avait de l'ambiance...   :style: Playaman...


----------



## bateman (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ya tromperie sur la marchandise...  Il a les yeux rouges...   *
> 
> *pas du tout bleu glacier... *
> ​


j'ai la(s) preuve(s) du bleu acier, ce soir en ligne!..


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On appelle ça une brasserie.



LOL c'est juste ;-)



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ya tromperie sur la marchandise...   Il a les yeux rouges...
> pas du tout bleu glacier... *​



...ça dépend s'il est possedé par l'l'esprit de l'absinthe (perso je trouve que cela lui va très bien)



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> y'avait de l'ambiance...   :style: Playaman...



A fond oui ! Mais sans toi c'est pas pareil ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

ça se voit bien mon taux d'alcool sur les tofs  heureusement que j'ai cette crème post-aes


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça se voit bien mon taux d'alcool sur les tofs  heureusement que j'ai cette crème post-aes


 
d'ailleurs, tu devais pas m'en donner ? encore un truc que j'ai rêvé ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

dimanche devant ma glace j'ai pigé immédiatement (si si) qu'il falait pas que je me montre


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dimanche devant ma glace j'ai pigé immédiatement (si si) qu'il falait pas que je me montre



Trop tard ...          tu vas les avoir toutes à tes pieds... 

_ps:  je me comprends ©   _


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dimanche devant ma glace j'ai pigé immédiatement (si si) qu'il falait pas que je me montre


 Ah, je me disais bien que t'étais pas resté pendu à ton chat tout le dimanche après-midi juste pour le plaisir de me raconter ta soirée !


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Je crois que samedi soir on aurait du aller au Chorus... Petit aperçu de la fin de soirée de mes amis lausannois.

"Des lancers de bières, des fenecs en ville(!), des gars qui montent sur les cabines téléphoniques, qui se hissent sur des feux de circulation, qui shootent et explosent des sacs poubelle, qui dancent la capoeira au milieu de la route, courrent apres les voitures, s'invitent à une after sauvage ou les miss se roulent des pelles entre elles, miment un passaga a tabac sur un ressortissant canadien sans permis de séjour, jetent des verres de vin contre les murs puis montent sur la caisse de Starsky et Hutch... "

Faut aimer le style c'est sur.


----------



## bateman (6 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que samedi soir on aurait du aller au Chorus... Petit aperçu de la fin de soirée de mes amis lausannois.
> 
> "Des lancers de bières, des fenecs en ville(!), des gars qui montent sur les cabines téléphoniques, qui se hissent sur des feux de circulation, qui shootent et explosent des sacs poubelle, qui dancent la capoeira au milieu de la route, courrent apres les voitures, s'invitent à une after sauvage ou les miss se roulent des pelles entre elles, miment un passaga a tabac sur un ressortissant canadien sans permis de séjour, jetent des verres de vin contre les murs puis montent sur la caisse de Starsky et Hutch... "
> 
> Faut aimer le style c'est sur.


 

les troupes présentes étaient partantes a priori!


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Ouais, faille spatio temporelle, il a du se passer un truc...
Mais l'option Loft était interessante me suis fait un nouveau pote. C'est fou ce que les gens ivre m'aiment bien


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

_DERNIERE MINUTE 16h05 : JO 2012 : le CIO salue la "très grande qualité" de Paris et Londres_
_La commission d'évaluation du Comité international olympique (CIO) a rendu public, lundi à Lausanne, un rapport sur les cinq villes candidates à l'organisation des Jeux olympiques 2012. Elle juge de "très grande qualité" les dossiers de Paris et Londres. Le CIO désignera la ville organisatrice des Jeuxd'été 2012 le 6 juillet, lors de son congrès à Singapour. (AFP) _



On a fait du bon boulot...


----------



## bateman (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _DERNIERE MINUTE 16h05 : JO 2012 : le CIO salue la "très grande qualité" de Paris et Londres_
> _La commission d'évaluation du Comité international olympique (CIO) a rendu public, lundi à Lausanne, un rapport sur les cinq villes candidates à l'organisation des Jeux olympiques 2012. Elle juge de "très grande qualité" les dossiers de Paris et Londres. Le CIO désignera la ville organisatrice des Jeuxd'été 2012 le 6 juillet, lors de son congrès à Singapour. (AFP) _
> 
> 
> ...


 
faut juste y repasser dans le mois qui vient pour clôturer le dossier. !!  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

le chorus... j'y suis allé un soir et j'ai paumé mon powerbook sur le chemin du retour


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Moi mon permis et mes potes


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

dites c'est un peu le triangle des Bermudes votre truc..


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

ouais rock quoi


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On a fait du bon boulot...



On ne les a pas enfumés, on est resté sobre... 
J'ai attendu d'avoir passé la frontière pour aller pisser.


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> dites c'est un peu le triangle des Bermudes votre truc..



Le triangle des Bermudes de la sobrieté oui   


Vous allez peut-être organiser ce truc de débiles, mais c'est les Suisses qui vont gagner toutes les épreuves !

Surtout le 1500 mètres absinthe


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Mes photos sont là.


----------



## playaman (6 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont là.



Elles sont super !!! Et de bien belles couleurs   

Merci la Counette


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

MACounette...  Avec toujours des commentaires plein d'à propos...   :love:


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2005)

Chouettes photos Marianne  (et Léna approuve  )

Et puis là au moins y'a des commentaires...


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chouettes photos Marianne  (et Léna approuve  )



Moi aussi, et cette Heidi est magnifique !


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Merchi :rose: mais lorsqu'on est avec des gens qu'on aime, les photos sortent toujours bien :love: ... quelqu'un m'a dit que les photos traduisent le regard qu'on a sur ceux qui y figurent, et je pense que c'est vrai.  (mais bon, un appareil photo crad' peut balayer les meilleures intentions...   )

Pour ma part j'ai adoré celles de playaman, en tout cas surtout la série des "portraits".


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Les Photos, les photos !
Playaman
Macounette


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

bon, j'ai pris du retard dans le tri de mes photos....demain tout devrait etre dispo.....
désolé.....

sur ce, il me faudrait l' adresse mail du Squal, j'ai une photo avec zoom qu'il m'avait reclamé et qui devrait lui plaire.....(tu sais ou trouver le lien pour un mp.....  )

enfin, le pire dans cette histoire c'est qu'entre Playaman, Bateman et webO, voila qu'en rentrant, il a fallut que je me rue a la FNAC pour agrandir mon Ipod Family......












voila , le reste (le plus attendu) , c'est pour demain...


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

t'as une photo à retoucher aussi je te rappelle !
tu veux de l'aide pour ça ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> t'as une photo à retoucher aussi je te rappelle !
> tu veux de l'aide pour ça ?



elle a pour l'instant etait publié ici , la version amelioré ne devrait pas tarder.....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

Mes photos vont suivre, mais je préviens: j'en ai fait que 9.   Et sinon, pour l'année prochaine, je peux confirmer qu'il y aura une troisième édition du barbecue à Lausanne-Vidy. Les dates ne sont pas choisies, mais ça pourrait tomber sur le week-end de la Fête de la Bière.


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

vue, si j'ai du temps, je ferais un essai


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos vont suivre, mais je préviens: j'en ai fait que 9.   Et sinon, pour l'année prochaine, je peux confirmer qu'il y aura une troisième édition du barbecue à Lausanne-Vidy. Les dates ne sont pas choisies, mais ça pourrait tomber sur le week-end de la Fête de la Bière.


Alors je viens ! dès le jeudi soir !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos vont suivre, mais je préviens: j'en ai fait que 9.   Et sinon, pour l'année prochaine, je peux confirmer qu'il y aura une troisième édition du barbecue à Lausanne-Vidy. Les dates ne sont pas choisies, mais ça pourrait tomber sur le week-end de la Fête de la Bière.



je serais une excellent idée.....tu peux me compter present...

(va falloir en faire des greves l'année prochaine, entre clermont3, avignon2, Le Barbeq3 et va savoir quoi encore.....)


Taho, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux de ce Kart, je suis un peu overbooké cette semaine...n'hesite pas, d'ailleurs, j'en ai une de toi sur le Kart, ça vaut de l'or...
(ps: nhesite pas a me transmettre ton adresse mail... )


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, pour l'année prochaine, je peux confirmer qu'il y aura une troisième édition du barbecue à Lausanne-Vidy. Les dates ne sont pas choisies, mais ça pourrait tomber sur le week-end de la Fête de la Bière.


Je viens aussi. Ca me fera des retrouvailles avec mon pays. :love:


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont là.



Très jolies photos ! Félicitations !


----------



## bateman (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos vont suivre, mais je préviens: j'en ai fait que 9.




9?  :mouais:   

voici une série de 60.. 

merci à Sylko pour l'appareil.. :love:


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> 9?  :mouais:
> 
> voici une série de 60..
> 
> merci à Sylko pour l'appareil.. :love:


Elles sont superbes !  :love: merci toi.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

absynthe le samedi, Intel le lundi


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Les Photos, les photos !
Playaman
Macounette
Bateman


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Playaman
> Macounette
> Bateman
> golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...



Parfait ces photos: nous n'avons que la première partie de la soirée, personne a pris des photos de l'after hein? _Ou bien©_?... 

golf, tes photos sont en quelle résolution?


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> absynthe le samedi, Intel le lundi



C'est pas drôle !!!


----------



## playaman (7 Juin 2005)

Merci Bate et golf pour ces photos, superbe !


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Les tiennes aussi sont très bien cher Playaman !

Bebert, je ne pense pas que ce soit le lieu pour ce débat ô combien soutenu !


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf, tes photos sont en quelle résolution?


Très haute, brut d'APN


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait ces photos: nous n'avons que la première partie de la soirée, personne a pris des photos de l'after hein? _Ou bien©_?...


Il y a des superbes photos de l'after :love: qui seront en ligne bientôt. J'me comprends_©_.


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Playaman
> Macounette
> Bateman
> golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...



Très sympa ces photos... ça donne envie... 


surtout l'absynthe...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

jahrom pour info elle est quasi identique que celle fabriquée a pontarlier, sauf le taux d'alcool plus haut, mais vu que tu dilues avec de l'eau ça change pas des masses


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jahrom pour info elle est quasi identique que celle fabriquée a pontarlier, sauf le taux d'alcool plus haut,



Merci pour l'info 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais vu que tu dilues avec de l'eau ça change pas des masses



Si, ça se boit plus vite


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bebert, je ne pense pas que ce soit le lieu pour ce débat ô combien soutenu !



C'est SM qu'a commencé d'abord !  
La prochaine fois j'aporterai du pastis, les lendemains déchanteront moins.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit).


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est rose qu'elle est cette tente !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est rose qu'elle est cette tente !



Attendez Valence, vous n'avez pas tout vu...


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait ces photos: nous n'avons que la première partie de la soirée, personne a pris des photos de l'after hein? _Ou bien©_?...
> 
> golf, tes photos sont en quelle résolution?




Quel after ?     M.A.S.H version camping de Vidy ? 



 Oui golf. Un peu lourdes ces photos.. :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quel after ?     M.A.S.H version camping de Vidy ?



On est allé à la Fête de la Bière non, le samedi soir?... Et après, on a bougé (SylkoMobile + MadonnaMobile avec Batman au volant), vers le Loft, et pendant que vous nous attendiez, on disait bonjour  aux dames qui attendaient chacunes devant leur appart à la rue de Genève (elles avaient toutes oubliés leur clé ou quoi?  )...  Et après, ben, on est rentré, et après je sais plus. :rose: Ah oui, j'ai rejoint Sylko. :love:


C'est quoi M.A.S.H?  :rose: Enfin, c'est une série télé, non?


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On est allé à la Fête de la Bière non, le samedi soir?... Et après, on a bougé (SylkoMobile + MadonnaMobile avec Batman au volant), vers le Loft, et pendant que vous nous attendiez, on disait bonjour  aux dames qui attendaient chacunes devant leur appart à la rue de Genève (elles avaient toutes oubliés leur clé ou quoi?  )...  Et après, ben, on est rentré, et après je sais plus. :rose: Ah oui, j'ai rejoint Sylko. :love:
> 
> 
> C'est quoi M.A.S.H?  :rose: Enfin, c'est une série télé, non?




Je pensais surtout au film (pas vu la série). Et à une scène torride dans le campement (mais moi on m'a juste raconté..)


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais surtout au film (pas vu la série). Et à une scène torride dans le campement (mais moi on m'a juste raconté..)



Oui, là, heu...  :rose:    C'est que..., ben, oui, mais là, non, enfin, je sais pas, oui, heu...  :rose: Ah, ouais, non, mais quand même, et, heu, oui? :rose:   

Je dois partir bosser.


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, là, heu...  :rose:    C'est que..., ben, oui, mais là, non, enfin, je sais pas, oui, heu...  :rose: Ah, ouais, non, mais quand même, et, heu, oui? :rose:
> 
> Je dois partir bosser.




8 smileys 
Enlève la chemise à fleurs, tu mutes !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Enlève la chemise à fleurs, tu mutes !



Ouais, t'as raison: me ramener en chemise à fleurs au boulot, je l'ai fait une fois, mais pas deux.   Remarque, je n'ai pas passé inaperçu et ma tenue vestimentaire n'avait auparavant jamais autant suscité l'attention de mes collègues , j'ai même eu droit à «Magnum», me manque plus que la moustache à SM.  iMax, tu veux bien faire Higgins?


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, là, heu... :rose:   C'est que..., ben, oui, mais là, non, enfin, je sais pas, oui, heu... :rose: Ah, ouais, non, mais quand même, et, heu, oui? :rose:
> 
> Je dois partir bosser.


 
Chuttttttttttt ou j'te tarte ta gueule à la récré...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Coucou tous 

Très très bonne soirée au bord du lac   

ravi de pouvoir mettre certaines têtes sur des avatars 

et je ne me suis pas fait avoir pour la mousse au chocolat  :love:   

surtout un grand merci à Olivier et à Sylvain pour leur accueil et leur gestion de la méteo    

_(maintenant qu'ils sont dans Schengen, ça doit être plus facile)_  

vivement la prochaine  :love:

PS: merci pour les photos de mon pif


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ravi de pouvoir mettre certaines têtes sur des avatars



Ben quoi, il est pas beau mon avatar ?


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Juin 2005)

Hello à tous!

Super soirée samedi. On remet ça quand vous voulez!

Voici mes photos.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

je ne désespère pas de faire picoler lesquonce* à l'absynthe ! mais clair que la soirée était délicieuse : des jolies filles, des saucisses et un modo au lac 

*minitapis t'emmerde


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est rose qu'elle est cette tente !


C'est le premier truc que j'ai vu quand il avait fini de la monter !


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est rose qu'elle est cette tente !


Mais ça lui va bien, non ? tente + propriétaire :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman, tu soutiens Paris2012 aux portes du CIO ?


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... iMax, tu veux bien faire Higgins?


Mouarfff...
C'est plus un rôle de composition, c'est un défi


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

*Pitin© ces yeux là...   no coment's...    *​


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

tu sais on fait de super lentilles maintenant


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pitin© ces yeux là...   no coment's...    *​


Superbes dans certaines lumières, chiants en cas de flash, ça yeuterouge à tout va !


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pitin© ces yeux là...   no coment's...    *​




Même commentaires qu'Elene : Pffiouuuuu ! :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tu sais on fait de super lentilles maintenant



*Un mythe s'effondre...*      ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

cool photos les jeunes....

bon, a moi...

tout d'abord, j'ai mis en ligne une petite galerie de portraits MacG (en cours, il en manque quelques uns encore...) 
elle est par là 

pour les autres, A.E.S. Lausanne 

voila, mais comme d'hab, ça va evoluer....


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune
Stook + Portraits


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

J'en fait une tête d'ailleurs sur mon portrait !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

mouais.....mais sur celle là, t'es pas mal non plus...


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

A mettre sur les plaquettes de pub pour la Team Macgé


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cool photos les jeunes....
> 
> bon, a moi...
> 
> ...


Elles sont superbes.  Bravo stook :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes.  Bravo stook :love:


J'ai pas eu le temps d'écrire la même chose !


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas eu le temps d'écrire la même chose !


Dans ce cas-là on dit que les grands esprits se rencontrent.  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

cherchez pas, c'est ma faute, trop de talent....


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> cherchez pas, c'est ma faute, trop de talent....


Toi tu cherches vraiment les coups de boule !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu cherches vraiment les coups de boule !



ça t'etonne...


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi j'arrive pas à récupérer une image de ta galerie stook pour la poster ? Elle s'affiche pas 

Bref, pas très grave, juste que la légende _WebO, le dimanche, au réveil_ est un tout petit peu exagérée.. Ce serait pas toi le dernier levé à chaque fois..?  
WebO il avait déjà fait 3 fois le tour du lac en courant au moins à cette heure là


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi j'arrive pas à récupérer une image de ta galerie stook pour la poster ? Elle s'affiche pas
> 
> Bref, pas très grave, juste que la légende _WebO, le dimanche, au réveil_ est un tout petit peu exagérée.. Ce serait pas toi le dernier levé à chaque fois..?
> WebO il avait déjà fait 3 fois le tour du lac en courant au moins à cette heure là



tu voulais faire ça....:









effectivement, je suis toujours le dernier levé....mais je suis du bon coté de l'appareil....   

  

ps: si tu utilises safari, tu fais ctrl-clic et tu choisis enregistrer l'adresse de l'image...apres, tu sais comment on fait....  d'ailleurs, ça doit marcher avec FF et sur ça marche avec Omniweb...

pps: toujours pas de nouvelle de Max, j'aimerai bien ecouter la leçon2 des cours d'anglais de WebO mais ce coup ci a jeun.....


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, je suis toujours le dernier levé....mais je suis du bon coté de l'appareil....


Tu as eu de la chance que je n'avais pas le mien à l'entrée de la douche !










Ne vous méprenez pas, mais Stook avait tellement la tête dans le cul à ce moment là que ça aurait valu une belle photo. Je vous rassure, il aurait eu ses vêtements sur celle-là. L'autre aurait été pour SM


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'en fait une tête d'ailleurs sur mon portrait !



Au moins tu passes pas pour un poivrot, comme moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pps: toujours pas de nouvelle de Max, j'aimerai bien ecouter la leçon2 des cours d'anglais de WebO mais ce coup ci a jeun.....



Ben puisque tu le demande... Mais problème, Webo n'est pas à jeun je crois.

Enfin bref, leçon d'anglais level 2, accrochez-vous!

PS: pour la mousse au chocolat, c'est promis, la prochaine fois, je fais double ration! :rose:


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Très belles vos photos ! 


Avec une mention spéciale pour les portraits de stook !


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

A vendre. Etat neuf.


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune + Vidéo 
Stook + Portraits


----------



## molgow (7 Juin 2005)

Coucou tout le monde ! 

Je passe en vitesse pour vous féliciter pour toutes les belles photos et vous dire que j'ai été très heureux de vous rencontrer pour la première fois pour certains, ou vous revoir pour les autres. 

Merci encore à Pitchoune de m'avoir poussé jusqu'à chez moi pour la rentrée 

A+,

Laurent,_
qui dit : "vivement les vacances..." :sleep:

_


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A vendre. Etat neuf.


Ah ben non, tu la gardes. 
Histoire que tu reviennes encore cette année chez nous. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

> Tu as eu de la chance que je n'avais pas le mien à l'entrée de la douche !
> 
> Ne vous méprenez pas, mais Stook avait tellement la tête dans le cul à ce moment là que ça aurait valu une belle photo. Je vous rassure, il aurait eu ses vêtements sur celle-là. L'autre aurait été pour SM



peut etre , mais c'est ça l'art de la tete dans le cul.....c'est quand personne n'en a la preuve....




> Au moins tu passes pas pour un poivrot, comme moi !



peut etre , mais je le voyais plus comme un : "je leve mon verre a vous...." 



> Ben puisque tu le demande... Mais problème, Webo n'est pas à jeun je crois.



Super, Merci.....et non, Olivier n'est pas a jeun, mais nous non plus....



> Avec une mention spéciale pour les portraits de stook !



Merci  



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> A vendre. Etat neuf.



c'est vrai ça......va falloir que tu attaques les petites annonces....  



enfin, merci a tous, je referai bien la fete avec vous tous (et toutes) ce Week end....
on s'est bien amusé....enfin, dur de recuperer , mais un super week end....


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non, tu la gardes.
> Histoire que tu reviennes encore cette année chez nous. :love:


WebO, ça marche toujours cette invitation faite samedi soir ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref, leçon d'anglais level 2, accrochez-vous!



Rhoo pitin...©   :love: 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> WebO, ça marche toujours cette invitation faite samedi soir ?



Je sais pas de quoi tu parles, mais la réponse doit sûrement être oui...  :love: Bon, pour le reste, bravo à Stook pour les portraits.   On a quand même eu un sacré bol avec le temps: là il fait un vent à décorner des b½ufs, et la température ne dépasse pas 11°C.  

Et, Madonna, garde la vignette jusqu'à la fin de l'année, tu en auras peut-être besoin.


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune + Vidéo 
Stook + Portraits
Taho!


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas de quoi tu parles, mais la réponse doit sûrement être oui...  :love:


On est bien d'accord, je parle bien d'invitation, pas de proposition ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2005)

Sympa tes photos Taho! :rose:  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, je parle bien d'invitation, pas de proposition ! :love:



Je crois que c'était ça oui. :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, je parle bien d'invitation, pas de proposition ! :love:



z'en êtes sûrs ? :mouais:   

superbes photos Taho!  :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> superbes photos Taho!  :love:



Merci ! :love:


----------



## playaman (8 Juin 2005)

Très chouette ces photos, parfait avec mes cafés du matin.
Heureusement plus beaucoup de jour avant de refaire le fou avec de joyeux lurons.
J'ai de plus en plus envie d'une Flaque party Geneva... Allo la Flaque...


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette ces photos, parfait avec mes cafés du matin.
> Heureusement plus beaucoup de jour avant de refaire le fou avec de joyeux lurons.
> J'ai de plus en plus envie d'une Flaque party Geneva... Allo la Flaque...


 
Meme si les flaques parties sont de grands moments, pourquoi pas faire une AES à Genève juste pour le plaisir ?...  Je pense que ce cher Roberto va finir par fatiguer avec tous ces tours de France...


----------



## playaman (8 Juin 2005)

Oui mais le tourisme ça fait toujours du bien.
La Suisse aussi à le droit à ça visite de "Bixente"  
Y'a Sylko qui regarde pour Lausanne...A voir, mais a faire (bein les deux, Genève et Lausanne et on verra le motif


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Je suis partante.  en tout cas si vous arrivez à arranger ça avant la mi-août...


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2005)

Un truc à Genève ? C'est où qu'on signe ? :love:


----------



## playaman (8 Juin 2005)

...Aurais mieux fait de fermer ma gueule moi    

*golf c'est quand qui a de la place pour une AES avant miaou ?*


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

jolies photos Taho, surtout celle que Macounette a cité plus haut....  

ps: pour geneve, je suis partant....en plus je rapelle que Madonna a une vignette suisse neuve...


----------



## iMax (8 Juin 2005)

Ah, il faut que je pense à mettre en ligne le message nocture de WebO


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, il faut que je pense à mettre en ligne le message nocture de WebO



ben, ça fait un moment qu'on l'attend....  
tu vas encore finir dans le lac...


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un truc à Genève ? C'est où qu'on signe ? :love:




Si je ne passe pas mes vacances à l'ombre (réponse vers le 17 juin) j'organise ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne passe pas mes vacances à l'ombre (réponse vers le 17 juin) j'organise ça



tiens, salut  
je voulais justement t'envoyer un mp...
bonne zique que celle que tu m'as filé.....
merci...(le reste aussi est bon.... )
j'etais justement en train de penser a toi (snif) 

bon, si tu fais un truc a geneve, tu compte sur moi....


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2005)

J'en suis fort content et je l'esperais  

Content que cela te plaises, encor deux en stock dont un accoustique


----------



## Taho! (10 Juin 2005)

Il manque encore des photos ?

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune + Vidéo 
Stook + Portraits
Taho!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, les dates de la prochaine Fête de la Bière sont connues: du jeudi 3 au dimanche 6 juin 2006. :love: 

Notez ces dates dans vos agendas: cela pourrait bien être aux mêmes dates qu'aura lieu l'AES Lausanne-Vidy troisième édition.  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les dates de la prochaine Fête de la Bière sont connues: du jeudi 3 au dimanche 6 juin 2006. :love:
> 
> Notez ces dates dans vos agendas: cela pourrait bien être aux mêmes dates qu'aura lieu l'AES Lausanne-Vidy troisième édition.  :love:



pitin®, tu es en avance....on te confirme de suite ?...

bon, j'attendrai un peu pour confirmer, mets moi dans la liste des kiveuxvenir et kiviendra...


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

OK, je viens !


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

Playaman
Macounette
Bateman
golf : Helvétie, terre d'accueil...
WebO (pas des masses je vous ai dit). 
Pitchoune + Vidéo 
Stook + Portraits
Taho!
iMax (2 mois après)


----------

